# [EBUILD] kadu-0.4.3-r3 z dnia: 2006-01-28

## OBenY

W tym wątku mam przyjemność zaprezentować Wam ebuild do Kadu, ktory różni się tym, od tego który jest w portage:

- ilością obsługiwanych modulów,

- dodatkowymi funkcjonalnościami,

- zawiera backporty części funkcji z wersji rozwojowej (0.5-svn),

- poprawkami błędów, usprawnieniami, optymalizacjami,

- dodatkowymi zestawami ikon i poprawkami w nich,

- szeregiem niewidocznych usprawnień i poprawek.

Opis flag USE:

alsa - Obsługa dźwięku przez ALSA,

arts - Obsługa dźwięku przez ARTS (serwer dźwięku dostrarczany z KDE),

audiofile - Obsługa dźwięku przez libao,

compact_headers - Nagłówki wiadomości a'la komunikator Happy (http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5897),

crypt - Moduł encryption umożliwiający korzystanie z szyfrowanej transmisji danych,

debug - Opcja dla developerów albo osób chcących czynnie pomagać w rozwiązywaniu problemów (powoduje tworzenie logów z działania programu w /tmp/kadu-debug-YYYY_MM_DD:HH_MM_SS), ale zawsze kasuje wszystkie przed startem, wiec zawsze zostaje nam tylko najświeższy log,

esd - Obsługa dźwięku przez esound (serwer dźwięku GNOME),

extraicons - Dodtkowe zestawy ikon,

extras - Włącza dotatkowe opcje, optymalizacje, backporty opcji, niewspierane przez Kadu Team,

module_amarok - Moduł integracyjny z odtwarzaczem Amarok - ustawianie statusów i takie inne.

module_autoaway - Moduł zmieniający status, gdy nie ma nas przed komputerem,

module_autoresponder - Automatyczna sekretarka, która poinformuje naszego rozmówcę, że nie ma nas przed komputerem,

module_dcopexport - moduł udostępniający możliwość sterowania Kadu z poziomu powłoki, dodający obsługę protokołu gg://, ustawiania statusu z poziomu Konquerora i wiele innych (wymaga Kdelibs),

module_default_sms - Moduł obsługi bramek sms dla Orange, Plusa i Ery dostarczany domyślnie z Kadu,

module_desktop_docking - Dokowanie Kadu na pulpicie,

module_dsp_sound - Obsługa dźwięku przez /dev/dsp - bezpośrednio (tylko dla tych co maja porzadne karty dźwiękowe - np: SB Live! albo Audigy),

module_ext_info - Rozszerzone informacje o kontakcie,

module_ext_sound - Obsługa dźwięku przez zewnętrzny program (np: play),

module_filedesc - Ostawianie statusów opisowych z pliku,

module_imiface - Integracja z KDE

module_iwait4u - Moduł informujący o pojawieniu się osoby, na którą czekamy,

module_kde_transparency - Przeźroczystość listy kontaktów i okna rozmowy (wymaga Kdelibs),

module_led_notify - Moduł informujący o zdarzeniach przez miganie diodami klawiatury,

module_mail - Moduł informujący o przyjściu wiadomości e-mail,

module_mbox_sms - Obsługa bramki MBox,

module_miastoplusa_sms - Obsługa bramki MiastoPlusa,

module_osdhints_notify - Ładne przeźroczyste dymki,

module_pcspeaker - Informowanie o zdarzeniach przez głośniczek systemowy,

module_profiles - Obsługa profili a'la GG,

module_screenshot - Moduł pozwalający robić wygodnie screenshoty i wstawianie ich jako obrazek do okna rozmowy,

module_shellexec - Moduł pozwalający przesyłać rozmówcy wynik wykonania polecenia oraz pozwalający wykonać zdalnemu rozmówcy komendę systemową na naszej maszynie za naszym przyzwoleniem,

module_speech - Moduł wykorzystujący program powiedz do czytania zawartości okna rozmowy,

module_spy - Moduł śledzący/wykrywający konspirantów - sprawdza, czy ktoś sie nie ukrywa,

module_tabs - Moduł grupujący wszystkie okna chatu w jedno i wydzielające je jako zakładki (uwaga, bo sypie okienka, jak mamy wlaczone Composite),

module_voice - Moduł do prowadzenia rozmów głosowych przez Kadu (działa zawodnie),

module_weather - Moduł sprawdzający pogodę dla nas oraz rozmówców,

module_window_notify - Moduł informujący o zdarzeniach przy użyciu okienka,

module_wmaker_docking - Dokowanie Kadu dla WindowMakera

module_x11_docking - Obsługa dokowania w trayu,

module_xosd_notify - Informowanie o zdarzeniach poprzez OSD,

nas - Obsługa dźwięku przez NAS,

optflags - Włączenie dodatkowych flag optymalizacyjnych uważanych za bezpieczne a zwiększających prędkość działania Kadu,

pheaders - Obsługa prekompilowanych plików nagłówkowych, co przyśpiesza kompilację (wymaga gcc-3.4 lub nowszego),

script_antyflood - Skrypt dla tcl_scripting blokujący floodowanie przez rozmówcę - jak powtórzy ta sama wiadomość w tym samym czasie, to zostanie ostrzeżony,

script_firewall - Skrypt dla tcl_scripting blokujący możliwość rozmowy z nami nieznajomym, dopóki nie wpiszą hasła. Skrypt przydatny do unikania spammerów i napalonych 13-latek,

script_imagelink - Skrypt dla tcl_scripting, który automatycznie wstawia do okna rozmowy obrazek, do którego rozmówca podał linka,

script_lak - Skrypt dla tcl_scripting - logowanie aktywności kontaktów,

script_mimetex - Skrypt dla tcl_scripting, który pozwala wysyłać rozmówcy ładne wzory matematyczne jako obrazki. Wzory zapisuje się dzięki składni TEX-a poprzedzonej tagiem <tex> i zakończonej takiem </tex>,

script_split - Skrypt dla tcl_scripting dzielący wiadomości na kawałki po 2000 znaków, tak że można wysylać większe wiadomości niż Kadu na to normalnie pozwala. Ważne jest by wyłączyć szyfrowanie na czas wysyłanie długiej wiadomości, bo ulegnie ona uszkodzeniu, jeżeli nie wysyłamy długich wiadomości szyfrowanie może pozsostać aktywne. Gdy włączona jest ta flaga, BARDZO ISTOTNE JEST BY NIEZWŁOCZNIE ZAŁADOWAĆ moduł tcl_scripting a w nim skrypt split.tcl, w przeciwnym wypadku wysłanie wiadomości dłuższej niz 2000 znaków spowoduje błąd Kadu,

sms_gadget - Bajer w oknie wysyłania sms-a pasek postępu,

spell - Moduł sprawdzający poprawność ortograficzną wpisywanych wiadomości, 

tcltk - Moduł tcl_scripting oraz zestaw skryptów rozszerzających możliwości Kadu, zwany KaduPro + dodatkowe skrypty, które dostarczane są z pakietem,

userbox_sort - Alternatywne sortowanie listy kontaktów - pierw Ci, co maja status, potem Ci bez statusu,

xmms - Moduł pozwalający na pobieranie tytułu utworu odtwarzanego w XMMS i ustawienie go jako status oraz zarządzanie XMMS-em z okna rozmowy Kadu,

Przestroga:

Proszę zwrócić uwagę, ze flaga USE - extras, powoduje nakladanie na źródła całej masy NIEoficjalnych poprawek, które mogą zmieniać działanie Kadu oraz komunikaty dodawanych przez te łatki opcji nie są tłumaczone - są po angielsku. W przypadkach, gdy jednak Kadu Was zawiedzie, pierw skontaktujcie się ze mną (czy to przez Jabbera, ICQ, GG, czy PM, ew. forum) i dopiero po przedyskutowaniu błędu podejmiemy decyzję, czy błąd jest wynikiem prac KaduTeam, czy moim  :Smile:  Wezcie pod uwagę, ze KT nie musi sie opiekować moim w ten sposób zmodyfikowanym Kadu.

Najświeższy ebuild: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/download/kadu/0.4/kadu-0.4.3-r3.tar.bz2 (28-01-2006)

Rozwiazane problemy:

COMPOSITE:

Wywrotki Xow gdy wlaczone jest composite i przezroczystosci da sie obejsc w sposob nastepujacy: instalujemy jajko rowne lub nowsze 2.6.13, sterowniki nvidia-81xx, (na seriach 76xx mozna doswiadczyc bardzo nieprzyjemnych zawieszek okienek na np: splashscreenie KDE, a 66xx nie wspolpracuja poprawnie z nowym Xorg (o tym dalej)), najwazniejszym krokiem jest instalacja NOWYCH Xorg-6.9RC2 lub nowszych z tego ebuilda https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396898-highlight-asneeded.html - zawiera latki od Suse na compose, poprawionego xliba, poprawionego xdamage, wszystko w kupie daje taki efekt, ze przezroczystosci nie dosc, ze sie nie wywalaja, to jeszcze dzialaja znacznie lepiej, szybciej, mniej zasobozernie  :Smile: 

podziekowania: w rozwiazywaniu problemow z composite pomagali: Mily, Quake, Pwe.

edit: 28/01/2006

Zmiany:

- guziczki "pokaz/ukryj kontakty bez opisu" oraz "pokaz/ukryj niedostepnych" sa wciskiwalno-wyciskiwalne  :Razz: 

- dodane usuwanie informacji o roznicy czasu miedzy serwerem a odbiorca,

- kosmetyczne poprawki.

edit: 07/01/2006

Zmiany:

- poprawki w odswiezaniu okna rozmowy (separatory sie nie gubia),

- przyspieszone wczytywanie historii,

- przyspieszone okno chata.

edit: 06/12/2005

Zmiany:

- Aktualizacja do wersji 0.4.3,

- Rozwiazany problem z wywrotkami Xow  :Smile: 

edit: 26/11/2005

Zmiany:

- usuniete pasqdne bugi, ktore teraz zauwazylem :/.

edit: 26/11/2005

Zmiany:

- aktualizacja modulu screenshot do wersji 0.3.4 (backport z 0.5-svn),

- wywalenie modulu contacts,

- poprawiona literowka w kopiowaniu statusu wybranego uzytkownika,

- dodana opcja pozwalajaca kopiowac dane personalne zaznaczonej osoby na liscie kontaktow: "copy user's personal info",

- czystki,

- dotatkowy zestaw ikon - gg7.

edit: 21/11/2005

Zmiany:

- poprawiona kompilacja dcopexport z debugiem,

- poprawiona latka kopiowania statusu zaznaczonego uzytkownika,

- usprawniony debug - teraz wszystkie komunikaty sa przekierowywane do pliku /tmp/kadu-debug-YYYY_MM_DD:HH_MM_SS oraz leca na konsoli,

- zaktualizowany modul profiles,

- dodane komunikaty ostrzegawcze, ze modul tabs moze powodowac wywrotki Xorg z wlaczonym composite,

- wyeliminowany problem blednej kompilacji na gcc-3.3.6,

- dodany nowy zestaw ikon - rozgwiazda

edit: 19/11/2005

Zmiany:

- zaktualizowane i polatane moduly: osdhints_notify, dcopexport (backporty ficzerow z wersji Kadu-0.5).

- dodana mozliwosc kopiowania statusu zaznaczonego (tylko jednego) uzytkownika do schowka (przydatne jak ktos ma w statusie jakis link do strony www).

- przeprowadzka na kadu.net (moj serwer jest w stanie agonii, moze go kiedys pozbieram do kupy..., poki co nie chce mi sie  :Razz: )

.

.

.

<poprzednie wpisy rozmazaly sie w pomroce dziejów>

----------

## Tommm

u mnie:

```
!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/distfiles/dcopexport-0.8-0.4.0-cvs.tar.bz2

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size
```

po zrobieniu ebuild digest poszlo  :Smile:  tyle ze nie moglo sciagnac module-ao-sound i tego do xosd - nie wiem czy to tylko chwilowy problem czy nie (zreszta i tak nie uzywam, ale chcialem wyprobowac  :Razz:  )

poza tym dziala (jak na razie  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## OBenY

Zle Ci sie sciagnelo - pewnie jakas przerwa w transmisji czy cos. Niestety pakiety nie sa zmirrorowane, wiec ciagna sie z roznych miejsc o roznej jaosci lacz  :Sad:  Jak bede mial czas, to bede mirrorowal i wrzucal na w miare szybie lacze  :Razz: 

----------

## Tommm

aha - przy sprawdzaniu pogody wylaczylo sie za 1 razem, potem juz bez problemow (ale to raczej kwestia samego kadu)

no i zapomnialem jeszcze napisac, ze bardzo mi sie podoba taki ebuild, mam nadzieje ze beda nastepne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> aha - przy sprawdzaniu pogody wylaczylo sie za 1 razem, potem juz bez problemow (ale to raczej kwestia samego kadu)
> 
> 

 

u mnie kadu (z cvs'a) pada jak w prognozie pogody wybiore inny serwis niz interia.. jak dam, np na onet, i dam na sprawdzenie pogod, to bach i po kadu.. przy interii wszystko ok. (ebuilda obatrze jak juz wsjo x'owe u mnie bedzie dzialac (nieszybko?) ) ale wierze, ze jest napewno dobry :}

----------

## Tommm

u mnie z onetu ladnie sciaga pogode  :Smile:  innych nie probowalem

----------

## OBenY

Niestety nie jest to moja wina - z modulem weather jakies jaja sie dzieja - no niestety jest to wersja rozwojowa, wiec to raczej normalne. Nie wiem czy to juz pisalem, czy nie, ale modul spy sie nie lubi z encryptionem oraz czasem autoawayem, sa to sporadyczne przypadki, ale niestety jednak sie zdarzaja. Czekam na kolejne wersje modulow, moze w nich cos developerzy dodadza/poprawia.

Ja swoje ebuildy bede pewnie co jakis tydzien wydawal przynajmniej do czasu stabilnej 0.4.0  :Smile: 

Na stronce podanej w signaturce sa troche nieaktualne - nie mam checi czasu jej aktualizowac  :Razz: 

----------

## OBenY

Poprawiona bardziej hardrockowa wersja - pliki przeniesione na szybszy server oraz dodane 3 nowe funkcje (wygrzebane na forum), zaktualizowanie do nowego snapshota.

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/

----------

## jey

great ebuild tylko brakuje mi obslugi esound !!!

W CVS-4.0 denerwuje mnie fakt iz mimo wylaczenia obslugi dymkow, pojawiaja sie one... ktos z listy zmienia status i ja dostaje o tym powiadomienie w postaci dymku. Mozne ktos napisal patch do tego ?

----------

## OBenY

Lada dzien dodam obsluge esd jak Ci na tym zalezy.

A nie mozesz wyladowac modulu notify ?

----------

## jey

Bylbym bardzo wdzieczny za modul esd. 

module-xosd-notify - to nalezy wylaczyc ? z tego co pamietam mialem to wylaczone..

----------

## _troll_

Troche OT, ale co tam  :Wink: 

Nie korzystam z kadu, ale podoba mi sie ebuild z taka liczba opcji  :Smile:  Wyglada ladnie!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## OBenY

Jey: Dodalem modul do esd - mam nadzieje, ze dziala przyzwoicie  :Razz: 

Dodatkowo zaktualizowalem do najnowszego snapshota oraz zapakowalem laty w jedna paczke - usuwajac tym samym brzydkie komunikaty "ignore" w sekcji src_unpack.

----------

## milu

tak informacyjnie: zauważyłem pewne problemy modułu szpiegującego - jeśli osoba szpiegowana używa czego innego niż oryginalne gg to może jej wyskakiwać puste okienko

----------

## fallow

tak i do tego musi to byc klient obslugujacy informacje obrazkowe - czylui najlepiej gg6 pod win  :Smile:  - bo ten test oparty jest na tym .ale nie ma w tej chwili lepszej metody.dobrze ze da sie wybrac kogos chcemy szpiegowac

pozdro:)

----------

## jey

Moze bedzie troche OT ale co tam  :Razz: . Mowa o wysypujacym sie module arts przy ladowaniu go w Zarzadcy modulow. Jednym pomaga przekompilowanie tym samym kompilatorem kadu i modulu arts innym nie (mi nie pomoglo) Uzywam wersji 0.3.9 poniewaz CVS (0.4.0) ma problemy ze znikajacymi dymkami. Wylaczylem obsluge dymkow dla kadu a mimo tego pojawiaja sie np przy zmianie statusow na liscie kontaktow (sorka ze troche OT)

Wysyp modulu arts zastapilem artsdsp , chodzi poprawnie jednak nie mozna nazwac tego solved

btw.. OBenY : big thx za esd  :Very Happy: 

----------

## prymitive

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Kolejna odslona mojej produkcji ebuilda do kadu - zdecydowanie bardziej rozbudowanego i nadzianaego opcjami 
> 
> Co w nim jest znajdziecie pod adresem http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-info.txt a samego ebuilda do konkrertnej wersji w tym katalogu http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/
> 
> Mam nadzieje, ze to sie komus przyda.

 

Mi sie przydał  :Very Happy:  Troche go przerobiłem żeby pobierał źródełka z cvs'a (ściągnąłem to z ebuilda kadu-cvs, który znalazłem na forum) i dodałem flagi use: module-voice i module-speech. Może sie komuś przyda  :Wink: 

kadu-cvs-0.4.0:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.4.0_pre20041128.ebuild,v 1.1.8 2004/11/28 13:30:45 obeny Exp $

inherit flag-o-matic cvs

MY_P=${P/_/-}

DESCRIPTION="QT version of popular in Poland Gadu-Gadu IM network"

HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net/"

RESTRICT=nomirror

ECVS_SERVER="kadu.net:/usr/src/kadu"

ECVS_MODULE="kadu"

DCOPEXPORT="0.8-0.4.0-cvs"

SPY="0.0.4"

FWALL="20041121"

SRC_URI="http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/dcopexport-${DCOPEXPORT}.tar.bz2 \

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-spy-${SPY}.tar.bz2 \

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/firewall-${FWALL}.tar.bz2

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-sms-progressbar.patch \

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-chat-bg-patch1.diff \

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-msg_format_fix1.diff \

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-userbox.patch \

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/tlo4-1.diff"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="debug kde pheaders sms_progbar chat_bg userbox_wp userbox_sort icons-crystal16 icons-crystal22 icons-nuvola16 icons-nuvola22 module-amarok module-ao-sound module-arts-sound module-dcopexport module-desktop-dock module-ext-info module-filedesc module-firewall module-kadupro module-mail module-spellcheck module-spy module-xmms module-xosd-notify module-weather module-wmaker-dock module-voice module-speech"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/qt-3.0.5

   kde? ( kde-base/kdebase )

   pheaders? ( >=sys-devel/gcc-3.4.0 )

   module-amarok? ( media-sound/amarok )

   module-ao-sound? ( media-libs/libao )

   module-arts-sound? ( kde-base/arts )

   module-kadupro? ( dev-lang/tk )

   module-spellcheck? ( app-dicts/aspell-pl )

   module-wmaker-dock? ( kde-base/arts )

   module-xmms? ( media-sound/xmmsctrl )"

S=${WORKDIR}/kadu

src_compile() {

   # Configuring Kadu modules

   cd $S

      

   

   if use module-amarok; then

           einfo "Adding Amarok module"

       sed .config -e 's/amarok=n/amarok=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-arts-sound; then

           einfo "Adding Arts-sound module"

       sed .config -e 's/arts_sound=n/arts_sound=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-ao-sound; then

           einfo "Adding Ao-sound module"

       sed .config -e 's/ao_sound=n/ao_sound=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   # NOT YET COMPLETED

   if use module-dcopexport; then

           einfo "Adding Dcopexport module"

       unpack dcopexport-${DCOPEXPORT}.tar.bz2

       mv ${WORKDIR}/kadu/dcopexport ${WORKDIR}/kadu/modules

       echo "module_dcopexport=m" >> ${WORKDIR}/kadu/.config

   fi

   if use module-desktop-dock; then

           einfo "Adding Desktop docking module"

       sed .config -e 's/desktop_docking=n/desktop_docking=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-ext-info; then

           einfo "Adding Ext_info module"

       sed .config -e 's/ext_info=n/ext_info=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-filedesc; then

           einfo "Adding Filedesc module"

       sed .config -e 's/filedesc=n/filedesc=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-firewall; then

       einfo "Checking whether tcl_scripting will be compiled..."

       if use module-kadupro; then

      einfo "Adding Firewall module"

       else

      ewarn "... it isn't."

      ewarn "You have to set module-kadupro in USE if you want to build this module!"

      die

       fi

       # Further part is in Install

   fi

   if use module-kadupro; then

           einfo "Adding KaduPro module"

       sed .config -e 's/tcl_scripting=n/tcl_scripting=m/g' > .config.new

           mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-mail; then

           einfo "Adding Mail module"

       sed .config -e 's/mail=n/mail=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-spellcheck; then

           einfo "Adding Spellchecker module"

       sed .config -e 's/spellchecker=n/spellchecker=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   if use module-spy; then

           einfo "Adding Spy module"

       unpack kadu-spy-${SPY}.tar.bz2

       mv ${WORKDIR}/kadu/spy ${WORKDIR}/kadu/modules

       echo "module_spy=m" >> ${WORKDIR}/kadu/.config

   fi

   if use module-xmms; then

           einfo "Adding Xmms module"

       sed .config -e 's/xmms=n/xmms=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   if use module-xosd-notify; then

           einfo "Adding Xosd-notify module"

       sed .config -e 's/xosd_notify=n/xosd_notify=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   if use module-weather; then

           einfo "Adding Weather module"

       sed .config -e 's/weather=n/weather=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use module-wmaker-dock; then

           einfo "Adding WindowMaker docking  module"

       sed .config -e 's/wmaker_docking=n/wmaker_docking=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   if use module-speech; then

           einfo "Adding Speech module"

       sed .config -e 's/module_speech=n/module_speech=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   if use module-voice; then

           einfo "Adding Speech module"

       sed .config -e 's/module_voice=n/module_voice=m/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   # Configuring Kadu icons

   

   if use icons-crystal16; then

           einfo "Adding Crystal16 icons"

       sed .config -e 's/crystal16=n/crystal16=y/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   if use icons-crystal22; then

           einfo "Adding Crystal22 icons"

       sed .config -e 's/crystal22=n/crystal22=y/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   if use icons-nuvola16; then

           einfo "Adding Nuvola16 icons"

       sed .config -e 's/nuvola16=n/nuvola16=y/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   

   if use icons-nuvola22; then

           einfo "Adding Nuvola22 icons"

       sed .config -e 's/nuvola22=n/nuvola22=y/g' > .config.new

       mv .config.new .config

   fi

   # Conditional patching

   if use sms_progbar; then

           einfo "Applying Sms Progressbar patch"

       epatch ${DISTDIR}/kadu-sms-progressbar.patch

   fi

   if use userbox_wp; then

           einfo "Applying Userbox wallpaper patch"

       epatch ${DISTDIR}/tlo4-1.diff

   fi

   if use userbox_sort; then

           einfo "Applying Userbox sort patch"

       epatch ${DISTDIR}/kadu-userbox.patch

   fi

   if use chat_bg; then

           einfo "Applying Chat Background patch"

       epatch ${DISTDIR}/kadu-chat-bg-patch1.diff

   fi

      

   # Some patching

   einfo "Applying additional patches"

   epatch ${DISTDIR}/kadu-msg_format_fix1.diff

   

   # Main part of compilation

   

   filter-flags -fno-rtti

   local myconf

   myconf="${myconf} --enable-modules --enable-dist-info=Gentoo"

   use debug && myconf="${myconf} --enable-debug"

   use pheaders && myconf="${myconf} --enable-pheaders"

 econf ${myconf} || die "configure failed !"

 emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

 make \

  DESTDIR=${D} \

  install || die "install failed"

 

 # Installing additional scripts and plugins

 if use module-firewall; then

         einfo "Installing Firewall module"

     mv ${WORKDIR}/firewall{.tcl,.png} ${D}/usr/share/kadu/modules/data/tcl_scripting/scripts

 fi

 

 if use module-dcopexport; then

         einfo "Configuring Dcopexport module"

     cp ${WORKDIR}/kadu/modules/dcopexport/kadu-gg-handler.sh ${D}/usr/bin

     

     sed ${WORKDIR}/kadu/modules/dcopexport/gg.protocol_ -e "s%PATH_TO%/usr/bin%g" > ${WORKDIR}/kadu/modules/dcopexport/gg.protocol

     mkdir -p ${D}/`kde-config --path services | tr ':' '

     ' | grep -v "^$HOME" | head -n 1`

     cp ${WORKDIR}/kadu/modules/dcopexport/gg.protocol ${D}/`kde-config --path services | tr ':' '

     ' | grep -v "^$HOME" | head -n 1`

 fi

}

```

----------

## OBenY

szkoda ze oparles go na nienajnowszej wersji, bo dzis wlasnie taka wydalem  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> kadu-cvs-0.4.0:

 

Lepiej bylo umiescic to gdzies na jakiejs stronie i tylko podac URLa.

----------

## prymitive

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *prymitive wrote:*   kadu-cvs-0.4.0: 
> 
> Lepiej bylo umiescic to gdzies na jakiejs stronie i tylko podac URLa.

 

Nom, ale najpierw trzeba ją mieć  :Razz:  a poza tym stronki mają to do siebie że znikają po jakimś czasie a formu jak jest tak będzie, póki co stronka jest mi zupełnie zbędna więc zamiast narzekać powiedz czy ebuild Ci działa  :Wink: 

pozdro

----------

## nelchael

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> więc zamiast narzekać powiedz czy ebuild Ci działa 

 

Nie dziala. A wlasciwie to nawet nie probowalem, bo korzystam z Jabbera.

----------

## prymitive

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> szkoda ze oparles go na nienajnowszej wersji, bo dzis wlasnie taka wydalem 

 

Przerobiłem najnowszego ebuilda, pośle Ci na małpe to może wrzucisz na swoją strone  :Wink:  Ebuild jest zrobiony jako net-im/kadu-cvs więc trzeba najpierw wywalić net-im/kadu żeby sie nie gryzło.

pozdro

P.S. u mnie działa ale jak ktoś ma inne flagi USE to może sie wysypać, w takim wypadku prosze o info.

----------

## _troll_

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> Przerobiłem najnowszego ebuilda, pośle Ci na małpe to może wrzucisz na swoją strone  Ebuild jest zrobiony jako net-im/kadu-cvs więc trzeba najpierw wywalić net-im/kadu żeby sie nie gryzło.

 

zrobcie wzajemne wykluczanie w ebuildach, tak zeby na raz jeden mogl sie instalowac i od razu kazdy kto chce kadu bedzie widzial co sie dzieje.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## prymitive

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zrobcie wzajemne wykluczanie w ebuildach, tak zeby na raz jeden mogl sie instalowac i od razu kazdy kto chce kadu bedzie widzial co sie dzieje.
> 
> 

 

Mój ebuild net-im/kadu-cvs jest blokowany przez net-im/kadu więc to już jest zrobione.

----------

## OBenY

nowa wersja http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-20041213.tar.bz2

i info oczywiscie http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-info.txt

Ze zmian:

- aktualizacja do nowego snapshota,

- blokowanie kadu-cvs,

- rozbudowany gadget sms + konfiguracja

- mozliwosc usuwania naglowkow wiadomosci + konfiguracja.

----------

## Robert W.

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> nowa wersja http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-20041213.tar.bz2

 

Pojawia mi się taki błąd:

```
 * Applying Userbox wallpaper patch

 * Applying tlo4-1.diff ...

 * Failed Patch: tlo4-1.diff!

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20041213/temp/tlo4-1.diff-27135.out

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20041213 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 402, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: tlo4-1.diff!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Nie wiem co z tym zrobić.

----------

## OBenY

Faktycznie ta latka sie nie naklada, dzieki za info - juz ide szukac porpawki albo sam ja zrobic, dzis wieczorem powinien byc poprawiony ebuild. Ewentualnie mozesz z USE wyrzucic userbox_wp i tez powinno dzialac, ale nie bdziesz mial tej jednej opcji.

----------

## Robert W.

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Faktycznie ta latka sie nie naklada, dzieki za info - juz ide szukac porpawki albo sam ja zrobic, dzis wieczorem powinien byc poprawiony ebuild. Ewentualnie mozesz z USE wyrzucic userbox_wp i tez powinno dzialac, ale nie bdziesz mial tej jednej opcji.

 

Jeszcze druga sprawa:

```
>>> Downloading mail module

--14:51:50--  http://michal.kernel-panic.cjb.net/mail/kadu-0.4.0-cvs-mail.href

           => `kadu-0.4.0-cvs-mail.href'

Resolving michal.kernel-panic.cjb.net... failed: Connection timed out.

!!! ERROR: Downloading of mail module href-file failed

configure: error: mail download failed!

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20041213 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 449, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## OBenY

To juz nie moja wina - serwer autora modulu nawala albo cos - moze w przyszlosci bede mirrorowal wszystkie moduly, tak by na pewno dalo sie je sciagnac ... poki, co tak nie jest.

Pozatym nie lubie autodownloadera w kadu - w przyszlosci go wytne...

Poki co - nowa paczka: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-20041214.tar.bz2

Powinno byc wporzadku...

----------

## prymitive

Przepisałem ebuild od zera, nazwy modułów mają teraz podkreślenia zamiast myślników, dzięki temu łatwiej będzie je obsługiwać w ebuildzie, konfiguracja wszystkich modułów idzie teraz z automatu, zamiast paru linijek dla każdej flagi teraz jest jedna pętelka dla wszystkich modułów więc jeśli coś nowego pojawi się w kadu to wystarczy to dodać do IUSE i po sprawie  :Wink: 

Chwilowo wyrzuciłem wszystkie patche, zajme się nimi przez weekedn.

Wszystkie moduły powinny się teraz budować bez problemu.

UWAGA! moduł kadupro nazywa się w flagach USE tcl_scripting, czyli tak jak wewnątrz kadu.

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r6.tar.gz

----------

## joker

mi wyskoczylo cos takiego:

```
Run make now (Linux) or gmake (FreeBSD and others) to compile Kadu.

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r6/work/kadu/admin/missing --run aclocal-1.6 

/var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r6/work/kadu/admin/missing: line 46: aclocal-1.6: command not found

WARNING: `aclocal-1.6' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your

         system.  You might have modified some files without having the

         proper tools for further handling them.  Check the `README' file,

         it often tells you about the needed prerequirements for installing

         this package.  You may also peek at any GNU archive site, in case

         some other package would contain this missing `aclocal-1.6' program.

```

----------

## OBenY

new version:

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-20041226.tar.bz2

----------

## Robert W.

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> new version:
> 
> http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-20041226.tar.bz2

 

Mam:

```
userbox_sort

 * Applying Userbox sort patch

 * Applying kadu-userbox.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying additional patches

 * Applying kadu-msg_format_fix1.diff ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying kadu-norepeat_headers-chat-4.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: kadu-norepeat_headers-chat-4.patch!

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20041226/temp/kadu-norepeat_headers-chat-4.patch-3647.out

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20041226 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 413, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: kadu-norepeat_headers-chat-4.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## OBenY

Nie mozliwe ... wrrrr

Pokaz tego loga:

/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20041226/temp/kadu-norepeat_headers-chat-4.patch-3647.out

Dzieki za komunikaty o problemach  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Dobra blad zalatany - byl banalny - patche byly nakladane w zlej kolejnosci - tzn ten norepeat-header-chat musi byc po costam-bg, zaraz wydam nowego, z kilkoma uzytecznymi zmianami - zaktualizowany do wersji dzisiejszej  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Paczka standart=dowo dostepna pod: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-20041227.tar.bz2

a info: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-info.txt

----------

## OBenY

Kadu 0.4.0 nadchodzi, w tej chwili oddaje w Wasze rece ebuild dla wersji 0.4.0-20050111.

Zawiera ona wszystkie dostepne na stronie kadu ikony, wszystkie moduly zewnetrzne oraz wewnetrzne do wyboru przez use (wszystkie sa dynamiczne, mozna wyladowywac). Dodatkowo zapakowalem pare latek rozwijajacych funkcjonalnosc oraz poprawiajacych bledy.

Zglaszajcie bledy, bo trzeba ich jak najwiecej wykryc przed wydaniem 0.4.0.

Aktualne linki:

ebuild: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-0.4.0-20050111.tar.bz2

info: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-info.txt

----------

## DizL

```

]>>> Compiling default_sms module [LD=,CXX=] ...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc -o default_sms/default_sms_moc.cpp default_sms/default_sms.h

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -s default_sms/default_sms.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,default_sms/default_sms.o default_sms/default_sms.d:," > default_sms/default_sms.d

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -s default_sms/default_sms_moc.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,default_sms/default_sms_moc.o default_sms/default_sms_moc.d:," > default_sms/default_sms_moc.d

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o default_sms/default_sms.o -c -fPIC default_sms/default_sms.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -s

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o default_sms/default_sms_moc.o -c -fPIC default_sms/default_sms_moc.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -s

In file included from default_sms/default_sms.h:4,

                 from default_sms/default_sms.cpp:10:

sms/sms.h:115: error: syntax error before `*' token

In file included from default_sms/default_sms.h:4,

                 from default_sms/default_sms_moc.cpp:11:

sms/sms.h:115: error: syntax error before `*' token

make[3]: *** [default_sms/default_sms_moc.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make[3]: *** [default_sms/default_sms.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [all] Błąd 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 266, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

wywala sie i nie wiem co robic :/

tak samo nie chcialo sie nawet konfigurowac na moudule_xosd_notify

pozdrawiam

DizL

----------

## nelchael

DizL - poprawilem tego posta, bo pomieszales [ code ], [ quote ] i byla sieczka.

----------

## OBenY

A pokaz flagi (emerge info) oraz flagi use z jakimi to kompilowales.

Xosd notify sie nie kompiluje, bo byl blad - wczoraj poprawilem, ale nowego ebuilda wydam jutro moze, bo pare przerobek bylo.

Co do tego default_sms to dziwna sprawa... ale spoko pomyslimy  :Smile: 

----------

## DizL

```

dizl karol # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-nitro4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-nitro4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X acl acpi alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups encode fam fbcon flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde libwww mad mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype unicode videos wmf xml2 xmms xv xvid zliblinguas_pl"
```

```
USE="icons_crystal16 icons_crystal22 icons_gg3d icons_noia16 icons_nuvola16 icons_nuvola22 icons_old_default icons_piolnet icons_real_gg module_account_management module_alsa_sound  module_arts_sound module_autoaway module_autoresponder module_config_wizard -module_dcopexport module_desktop_docking module_dsp_sound module_echo module_encryption module_ext_info module_ext_sound module_filedesc module_firewall module_kde_transparency module_mail module_speech module_spellchecker module_spy module_tabs module_tcl_scripting module_voice module_weather module_window_notify module_x11_docking module_xmms -pheaders" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kadu

```

To chyba wszysytko  :Smile: 

pzdr

DizL

----------

## lysek

Wlasnie zainstalowalem kadu z tego ebuilda i sie zdziwilem bo nie dockuje w systrayu ( kadu z portage mi dockowalo normalnie ,mam kde ) . Probowalem wlaczac / wylaczac modul dock ale nic nie daje. Czemu ?

----------

## DizL

Zna ktos rozwiazanie mojego problemu  :Sad: ???

zmieniłem flagi na podstawowe i dalej to samo  :Sad: 

sprobowalem tez emergowac bez modulu default_sms to sie wykrzaczylo na zwyklym sms

```

>>> Compiling sms module [LD=,CXX=] ...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc -o sms/sms_moc.cpp sms/sms.h

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s sms/sms.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,sms/sms.o sms/sms.d:," > sms/sms.d

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s sms/sms_moc.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,sms/sms_moc.o sms/sms_moc.d:," > sms/sms_moc.d

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o sms/sms.o -c -fPIC sms/sms.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o sms/sms_moc.o -c -fPIC sms/sms_moc.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s

In file included from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

sms/sms.h:115: error: syntax error before `*' token

make[3]: *** [sms/sms_moc.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [all] Błąd 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 266, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

pzdr

DizL

----------

## OBenY

DizL: wyglada ze cos z systemem masz nie tak. Bo takie zachowanie jest nienormalne.

Lysek: Co do dokowania, to wszystkie moduly sa wydzielone, zaden nie jest wkompilowywany na stale, wiec trzeba zaladowac co trzeba. Pewnie przeoczyles modul x11_docking, on musi byc zaladowany/

----------

## Zwierzak

U mnie jest to samo co u DizL, więc nie jest osamotniony. Może wersja modułu nie jest uaktualniona do tego co jest w 0.4.0?

----------

## lysek

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lysek: Co do dokowania, to wszystkie moduly sa wydzielone, zaden nie jest wkompilowywany na stale, wiec trzeba zaladowac co trzeba. Pewnie przeoczyles modul x11_docking, on musi byc zaladowany/

 

nie przeoczylem ,mam zaladowany.

Docking: moduł obsługi ikony w trayu.

----------

## Pepek

 *lysek wrote:*   

>  *OBenY wrote:*   
> 
> Lysek: Co do dokowania, to wszystkie moduly sa wydzielone, zaden nie jest wkompilowywany na stale, wiec trzeba zaladowac co trzeba. Pewnie przeoczyles modul x11_docking, on musi byc zaladowany/ 
> 
> nie przeoczylem ,mam zaladowany.
> ...

 

Sam moduł docking nie wystarczy. Musisz jeszcze załadować moduł x11_docking. Oba załadowane i musi działać.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## lysek

oki wogole w USE zapomnialem dac tego modulu... juz dziala. TnX.

----------

## rzezioo

hmm moj gcc znajduje jakis parse error w 115 linii sms/sms.h  :Sad: 

----------

## yemu

witka!

wlasnie wykrylem, ze ebuild nie ma zaleznosci od libsndfile, a jest ona konieczna (nie wiem tylko do ktorego modulu, chyb cos z sound  :Smile: . jak nie ma libsndfile jest u mnie blad:

```

>>> Configuring sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:           sndfile

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /usr/local/lib /usr/lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:       sndfile.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/local/include /usr/include

MODULE_TOOLS:

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

checking if libsndfile.so/dylib library is in system directories... no

checking for libsndfile.so in specified directiories... not found

checking for libsndfile.dylib in specified directiories... not found

configure: error: libsndfile.dylib not found!

```

po recznym emerge libsndfile, problem znika.

pozdr i dzieki za ebuilda  :Smile: 

yemu

----------

## rzezioo

yemu ale instalowales go z obsluga sms  :Question:   jesli tak to jak poszlo  :Question: 

----------

## yemu

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> yemu ale instalowales go z obsluga sms   jesli tak to jak poszlo 

 

jak na zalaczonym obrazku widac nie najlepiej  :Sad: 

```

>>> Compiling sms module [LD=,CXX=] ...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc -o sms/sms_moc.cpp sms/sms.h

g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -ffast-math -s sms/sms.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,sms/sms.o sms/sms.d:," > sms/sms.d

g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -ffast-math -s sms/sms_moc.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,sms/sms_moc.o sms/sms_moc.d:," > sms/sms_moc.d

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

g++ -o sms/sms.o -c -fPIC sms/sms.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -ffast-math -s

g++ -o sms/sms_moc.o -c -fPIC sms/sms_moc.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -ffast-math -s

In file included from sms/sms_moc.cpp:11:

sms/sms.h:115: error: syntax error before `*' token

make[3]: *** [sms/sms_moc.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 266, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Paul_N

 *yemu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wlasnie wykrylem, ze ebuild nie ma zaleznosci od libsndfile, a jest ona konieczna (nie wiem tylko do ktorego modulu, chyb cos z sound .
> 
> yemu

 

witam

arts_sound też wymaga libsndfile

----------

## OBenY

Mi sie zawsze sms oraz default_sms kompiluje porpawnie, nie wywala sie. Nie wiem czemu macie z tym problemy. Ma ktos to jeszcze ?

Co do zaleznosci, to faktycznie byl blad, teraz kadu domyslnie instaluje libsndfile, wiem ze moze na zapas, ale chyba nikomu to nie przeszkadza ?

Dodalem teraz skrypt szachow, coby nie trzebabylo go sciagac z sieci oraz poprawilem zestaw ikonek crystal16 oraz crystal22, dla tych, co wkurza ich brak ikon w crystalach jest zestaw alt_cryst - podkradlem z linka na forum i przemianowalem  :Razz: 

Pododawalem nowe zaleznosci i teraz juz powinno smigac  :Smile: 

Prosze o komentarze, co nadal jest zle...

ebuild: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-0.4.0-20050118.tar.bz2

----------

## rampage7

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prosze o komentarze, co nadal jest zle...
> 
> 

 

zaemergowałem przed chwilą z tego najnowszego ebuilda, z następujacymi USE flagami i wszystko bez cienia problemu się odbyło - Kadu śmiga, że aż miło  :Smile: 

```

USE="icons_crystal16 icons_alt_cryst module_account_management module_alsa_sound kadu_patches module_amarok module_autoaway module_config_wizard module_default_sms module_desktop_dock -tcl_scripting module_ext_info module_firewall module_mail module_spellchecker module_spy module_weather module_xmms module_window_notify module_x11_docking module_encryption module_tabs"

```

----------

## OBenY

Mala rzecz a cieszy  :Smile: 

Gdyby ktos jeszcze to potestowal byloby fajnie - postaram sie to wyslac do devsow, niech zalacza to w portage.

----------

## deluge

bez problemu ... 

```
USE='-debug icons_alt_cryst icons_crystal16 icons_crystal22 icons_gg3d icons_noia16 icons_nuvola16 icons_nuvola22 icons_old_default icons_piolnet icons_real_gg kde module_account_management module_alsa_sound -module_amarok -module_ao_sound -module_arts_sound module_autoaway module_autoresponder module_config_wizard -module_dcopexport module_default_sms module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound module_echo module_encryption -module_esd_sound module_ext_info -module_ext_sound module_filedesc module_kde_transparency module_mail -module_nas_sound -module_pcspeaker -module_speech module_spellchecker module_spy module_tabs module_tcl_scripting module_voice module_weather module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking module_x11_docking module_xmms module_xosd_notify pheaders script_chess script_firewall userbox_sort'
```

----------

## deluge

Do OBenY:

Jeśli możesz, to zmień w ebuildzie wersje tcl_scripting na nowsza bo wersja z 30.12 miala upierdliwy błąd  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Sorka, ze tak pozno - teraz dopiero mialem czas.

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-0.4.0-20050120.tar.bz2

Zadnych rewolucyjnych zmian poza updatem tcl, xmms, filedesc oraz tabsow.

----------

## yemu

 *deluge wrote:*   

> bez problemu ... 
> 
> 

 

a u mnie nie do konca, skompilowalo się dobrze, ale nie dziala modul docking i kadu jest troche malo "uzywalne"...co sie moglo stac?

pozdr

y

----------

## OBenY

Działa, tylko zaladuj x11_docking, bo docking to tylko podloze dla wszystkich innych wtyczek, dopiero wtyczki z niego korzystajace robia cos pozytecznego  :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Działa, tylko zaladuj x11_docking, bo docking to tylko podloze dla wszystkich innych wtyczek, dopiero wtyczki z niego korzystajace robia cos pozytecznego 

 

prawda!  :Smile:  skompilowałem z obsluga x11_docking i zaczeło działac. dzieki!

pozdr

y

----------

## jey

```
>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050120 to /

>>> Downloading http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-patches-0.9.tar.bz2

--15:19:19--  http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-patches-0.9.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.4.0-patches-0.9.tar.bz2'

Translacja biprowod.wroclaw.pl... 83.17.96.182

Łšczenie się z biprowod.wroclaw.pl[83.17.96.182]:80... połšczono.

Żšdanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowied... 504 Gateway Time-out

15:20:49 BŁĽD 504: Gateway Time-out.
```

Prosze o podmirrowanie.

----------

## DizL

Siema,

no dalej tamten server nie odpowiada :/

a btw YEMU - co zrobiles ze sie skompilowalo kadu?? bo wczesniej tez miales blad na sms.h 115

pzdr

DizL

----------

## yemu

 *DizL wrote:*   

> no dalej tamten server nie odpowiada :/
> 
> a btw YEMU - co zrobiles ze sie skompilowalo kadu?? bo wczesniej tez miales blad na sms.h 115
> 
> 

 

w sumie to nic - scaignalem ebuilda z 1801  :Wink: 

jakby ktos chcial pake pod athlona-xp to zapraszam:

http://www.cezarybiele.com/gentoo/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050118.tbz2

skompilowane tak:

```
USE="icons_crystal16 icons_crystal22 icons_nuvola16 icons_nuvola22 module_alsa_sound module_arts_sound module_autoaway module_default_sms module_desktop_docking module_filedesc module_kde_transparency module_mail module_speech module_spellchecker module_spy module_tabs module_voice module_weather module_window_notify module_xmms module_xosd_notify module_x11_docking" emerge kadu
```

----------

## DizL

OOO skompilowalo mi sie kadu z 20-01  :Smile:  jednak cos musialo byc z tym sms.h albo cos bo sie wczesniej nie chcialo

pzdr

DizL

----------

## Polin

Niestety, biprowod.wroclaw.pl ciagle/znowu nie odpowiada. Sa moze gdzies zmirrorowane pliki, ktore ebuild stara sie stamtad sciagnac?

----------

## OBenY

Nie moja to wina - lacze do dupy mam - zmirroruje to jeszcze u siebie, ale dopiero w nastepnej wersji ebuilda - czyli za jakies 2 dni

----------

## OBenY

Nowa wersja:

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/kadu-0.4.0-31012005.tar.bz2

Aktualizacja wszystkiego pokolei oraz przeniesienie plikow na inny serwer, coby nie bylo problemow z downloadem (mam nadzieje, ze sie udalo  :Razz: )

----------

## joker

moze wiecie czemu nie chce mi dzialac modul sound_alsa?

kompiluje sie elegancko ale jak chce go zaladowac to jest failed

```
ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp
```

----------

## OBenY

To juz nie do mnie pytanie tylko do devsow kadu - konkretniej do joi'a bo on sie tym zajmuje.

----------

## coyote01

```
pentiumek linux-2.6.11-rc2 # emerge --nodeps kadu

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050131 to /

>>> Downloading http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/tabs-r34.tar.bz2

--21:53:48--  http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/tabs-r34.tar.bz2

           => `/mnt/sdb4/distfiles/tabs-r34.tar.bz2'

[...]

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

21:53:52 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download tabs-r34.tar.bz2. Aborting.
```

na http://gov.one.pl/svnsnap/ tez nie ma  :Sad: 

----------

## OBenY

Tak, fakt moja gafa - przenioslem do innego katalogu, ale przywrocilem juz go - powinno byc oka.

W next wersji - moze jutro - jak cos ciekawego nazmieniaja, to poprawie ebuilda i bedzie gutes...

----------

## Polin

```

>>> Downloading http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/KaduChess-0.3-Calista.tar.bz2

--13:52:12--  http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/pkgs/KaduChess-0.3-Calista.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/KaduChess-0.3-Calista.tar.bz2'

Translacja obeny.kicks-ass.net... 81.219.224.82

Łączenie się z obeny.kicks-ass.net[81.219.224.82]:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

13:52:20 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.

```

----------

## Mroofka

hmm a ja nie moge wydobyc dzwieku z tego kadu najnowszego kadu... 

gdy proboje zaladowac modul alsy to sie caly kadu wiesza

modul do arts nie wydaje zadnych dzwiekow

a modul ao zagra 2 -3 razy i na tym sie konczy...

czy miał ktoś podobny problem i czy ta się go rozwiązać czy musze wrócić do wersji 0.3.9 bo na dzwiękach wyjątkowo mi zalezy w gg ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

Teraz developerzy duzo zmieniaja w kodzie modulow dzwiekowych, wiec stad te problemy, jak sie sprawa unormuje, to wydam kolejna wersje ebuilda, moze jutro  :Razz: 

----------

## Mroofka

to ja zostaje przy 0.4 bo mi sie podoba i czekam na nowe wydanie ktore bedzie "grało"  :Smile: 

Mam jeszcze pytanko o to czy da sie ustawic tak by niedostepne kontakty z opisami nie byly pierwsze na liscie - moze przegapiłem opcje ale nie moge znaleźć  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

Nie rozumiem o co chodzi ze statusami - jest normalnie, chyba, ze chcesz miec alternatywnie sortowana liste, to wez sobie z userbox_sort skompiluj  :Smile: 

----------

## Mroofka

chodzi mi o to że teraz mam tak.... od góry :

ludzie dostępni i ci z zaraz wracam

potem niewidoczni (spy fajnie działa)

a potem są ludzie niedostępni ale z opisami

a potem wszyscy pozostali (ci niedostepni bez opisów)

chciałbym by było tak jak miałem w poprzedniej wersji...  że ci niedostępni nieważne czy z opisami czy bez są sortowani alfabetycznie

Pozdrawiam

juz proboje userbox_sort 

tak to był moj problem o dziwo nie brak tego a jeego obecnosc jakos dziwnie sortowala liste nie moglem znalezc jak to skonfigurowac po swojemu wiec wywalilem  :Smile: 

----------

## lysek

ja mam pytanko odnośnie zapamietywania rozmów. Już pytałem na mails.gentoo.org ale bez odzewu.

Mimo, że ustawiłem wiadomości na 99 i cytowanie na <31 godzin to wciąz nie mam żadnej hostori.

Czy tylko mi to nie działa? jak to ustawić?

----------

## OBenY

Wybacz, ale odesle Cie na http://www.kadu.net/forum - tam pewnie Ci odpwiedza. Ja tam developerem nie jestem, tylko paczkuje to tak o, bo mi sie podoba  :Smile:  A ja nie mam problemow, o ktorych mowisz.

----------

## lysek

lol

bosz taka bzdura a ja tyle się z tą historią męczyłem..... w .gg/ miałem plik history (chyba stworzony przez ekg?) . Na forum kadu znalazłem topic odnosnie historii i była tam mowa o .gg/history/ . Tak więc usunołem plik a stworzyłem katalog i teraz śmiga że hej;)

Dzięki za pomoc;)

----------

## OBenY

Nowa wersja juz jest - to tylko tak by podbic w gore watek  :Razz: 

----------

## coyote01

nie wiem czy u innych tez tak jest, ale u mnie twoj ebuild (z ebuildem 0.3.9 nie ma tego problemu) wymaga starego (3.3) arts kdelibs i kdebase uzywam KDE 3.4 beta 2 (kompilowane pojedynczo, nie z metapakietow) i troche jest to denerwujace

pozdrawiam

cOyOte

----------

## OBenY

U mnie nic nie wymaga kde ... ale przyjze sie problemowi, dzieki za info.

----------

## deluge

ObenY, moze tak nowa wersja ebuilda, poniewaz pojawil sie nowy tcl, moze wkoncu bez bledow  :Wink:  http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4871

----------

## OBenY

Problemy z serwerem - jak poprawie, to wypluje  :Razz: 

Wiem ze nowa wersja, sledze je na biezaco  :Smile: 

Dodam moze jeszcze jakis modul - jak znajde czy jakis skrypt  :Smile: 

----------

## deluge

ObenY: 

pojawil sie ciekawy skrypt z podswietlaniem diody numlocka, przeciez lubimy sie bawic  :Wink: 

http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4872&start=0 tez mozesz dodac  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Wlasnie to robie  :Smile: 

Ale w ebuildzie bedzie to moze wieczorem albo pozniej, bo jeszcze pare zmian chce dokonac w samym kodzie kadu - zmienic nieco okno sms oraz odmodalnic okienko zmiany statusu, bo mnie to wkurza  :Smile: 

Jest jeszcze pare bledzikow gdzies, wiec chce je wylapac i poprawic...

Moze jak sie zapre to przeportuje userbox_sort patcha na nowa wersje.

DO WSZYSTKICH - jak znajdziecie przypadkiem lub sami napiszecie jakis fajny modul to podajcie linke, chetnie dodam do ebuilda  :Smile: 

EDIT:

okna nie odmodalniam, bo nie wiem jak  :Razz: 

nie przenosze userbox_sorta, bo za duzo roboty...

Z nowym kadu weather sie nie kompiluje ...

----------

## Peter15

Obeny tego ebuild nie ma, jest tylko informacja na twoim serwerze o ataku. Jak upożątkujesz wstaw jeszcze raz bo przydało by się.

----------

## rzezioo

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Problemy z serwerem - jak poprawie, to wypluje 
> 
> Wiem ze nowa wersja, sledze je na biezaco 
> 
> Dodam moze jeszcze jakis modul - jak znajde czy jakis skrypt 

 

----------

## akub

no to ja mam takie niesmiale zapytanie, czy jest mozliwosc zainstalowania tego nowego kadu, bo serwer niedziala juz ponad tydzien a chcialem go sprobowac, moze jest jakis alternatywny ebuild, niemusi byc taki rozbudowany, albo ktos zdazyl sciagnac tego nowego ebuilda i moduly od obenego i by gdzies je umiescil  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## joker

mozesz zawsze przekompilowac recznie, a nie z ebuilda. nawet mozesz sobie pododawac patche sam to to nie jest skomplikowana sprawa

----------

## akub

notak wiem o tym  :Wink: , ale wolalbym przez ebuilda bo jest fajniej  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## OBenY

Nie bijcie  :Razz: 

Juz wrzucam, powinno dzialac, ale na wolnym laczu to jest ...

Chetnie przyjme kazda ofiare z konta na szybkim laczu  :Razz:  (www/ftp||sftp)

Teraz biore sie za rozkopanie default-sms - powinno byc ladne wyswietlanie ilosci napisanych smsow, pasek postepu itp itd... poki co taki prototyp (nie dziala za dobrze) jest jak sie wlaczy w USE sms_gadget.

EDIT:

Wrzucone - korzystac - sorka za zwloke...

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-2005-01-03.tar.bz2

dodalem modul bookmark - dodawanie do zakladek konquerora linkow od ludzi

Pare latek dodano - o nich na pioczatku watku.

----------

## akub

blad w ebuildzie, zamiast xosd notify 050227  chce sciagac 050127  taka mala literwka, kazdy sobie moze chyba poprawic ale sglaszam  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## coyote01

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> nie wiem czy u innych tez tak jest, ale u mnie twoj ebuild (z ebuildem 0.3.9 nie ma tego problemu) wymaga starego (3.3) arts kdelibs i kdebase uzywam KDE 3.4 beta 2 (kompilowane pojedynczo, nie z metapakietow) i troche jest to denerwujace

 

z tego co zauważyłem to problem ten powoduje flaga USE "kde"

----------

## Polin

Czyzby userbox_sort ostatecznie wylecial z ebuilda? Niestety, u mnie go nie kompiluje, nie instaluje i nie pokazuje na liscie modulow:

```

polin root # USE="kde module_alsa_sound module_autoaway module_autoresponder module_dsp_sound module_echomodule_encryption module_esd_sound -module_ext_sound -module_account_management module_filedesc module_led_notify module_spellchecker module_spy module_tabs module_window_notify module_x11_docking module_xmms module_xosd_notify userbox_sort" emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050301  -debug -icons_alt_cryst -icons_crystal16 -icons_crystal22 -icons_gg3d -icons_noia16 -icons_nuvola16 -icons_nuvola22 -icons_old_default -icons_piolnet -icons_real_gg+kde -module_account_management +module_alsa_sound -module_amarok -module_ao_sound -module_arts_sound +module_autoaway +module_autoresponder -module_bookmark -module_config_wizard -module_dcopexport -module_default_sms -module_desktop_docking +module_dsp_sound +module_echo +module_encryption +module_esd_sound -module_ext_info -module_ext_sound +module_filedesc -module_kde_transparency +module_led_notify -module_mail -module_nas_sound -module_pcspeaker -module_speech +module_spellchecker +module_spy +module_tabs -module_tcl_scripting -module_voice -module_weather +module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking +module_xmms +module_xosd_notify -pheaders -script_chess -script_firewall -sms_gadget 0 kB [1]

```

----------

## deluge

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Wlasnie to robie 
> 
> nie przenosze userbox_sorta, bo za duzo roboty...
> 
> 

 

----------

## Polin

 *deluge wrote:*   

>  *OBenY wrote:*   Wlasnie to robie 
> 
> nie przenosze userbox_sorta, bo za duzo roboty...
> 
>  

 

A faktycznie. Opacznie zrozumialem slowa autora.  :Smile:  Sadzilem, ze zostawi starego userboxa w ebuildzie bez zmian poki nie skonczy go poprawiac.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pablos

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

>  *coyote01 wrote:*   nie wiem czy u innych tez tak jest, ale u mnie twoj ebuild (z ebuildem 0.3.9 nie ma tego problemu) wymaga starego (3.3) arts kdelibs i kdebase uzywam KDE 3.4 beta 2 (kompilowane pojedynczo, nie z metapakietow) i troche jest to denerwujace 
> 
> z tego co zauważyłem to problem ten powoduje flaga USE "kde"

 

Ja nie zauważyłem takiego problemu, mam KDE 3.4RC1 i przy kompilacji nie zasysa starego 3.3.2

----------

## coyote01

 *Pablos wrote:*   

>  *coyote01 wrote:*    *coyote01 wrote:*   nie wiem czy u innych tez tak jest, ale u mnie twoj ebuild (z ebuildem 0.3.9 nie ma tego problemu) wymaga starego (3.3) arts kdelibs i kdebase uzywam KDE 3.4 beta 2 (kompilowane pojedynczo, nie z metapakietow) i troche jest to denerwujace 
> 
> z tego co zauważyłem to problem ten powoduje flaga USE "kde" 
> 
> Ja nie zauważyłem takiego problemu, mam KDE 3.4RC1 i przy kompilacji nie zasysa starego 3.3.2

 

masz kompilowane z metapakietow czy kazdy pakiet osobno?

----------

## coyote01

moge mirrorowac, ebuildy kadu i zwiazane z nimi patche, pliki bylyby tutaj:

http://kni.prz.rzeszow.pl/~coyote/gentoo/kadu/

----------

## OBenY

Ja tez mam kde 3.4rc1 i all jest okej, nie chce mi emergowac starego kde.

Coyote, wiec co moge liczyc na konto www z ftp ok 10 MB ?

----------

## coyote01

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Coyote, wiec co moge liczyc na konto www z ftp ok 10 MB ?

 

niestety nie moge Ci zalozyc konta, bo nie jestem adminem tego serwera, ale moge tam wrzucac pliki ktore mi podeslesz/wystawisz, serwer jest na szybkim laczu

----------

## ai

w nowym ebuildzie  chyba drobny blad, przy 

```
XOSD_NOTIFY="050127"            #http://www.kadu.net/~joi/xosd_notify 
```

powinno byc 050227, bo taki jest na tej stronce ten plik, chociaz po tym jak widze ta numeracje, to Ty napisales dobrze a oni zle  :Smile: 

----------

## Pablos

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> masz kompilowane z metapakietow czy kazdy pakiet osobno?
> 
> 

 

skompilowane starym sposobem

----------

## kontomen

Mam pytanie: czy to normalne, że w Kadu nie można zaimportować listy kontaktów z serwera GG?

----------

## Pablos

 *kontomen wrote:*   

> czy to normalne, że w Kadu nie można zaimportować listy kontaktów z serwera GG?

 

Można, chyba że akurat kiedy probujesz tego dokonac to serwer padł i kadu sie z nim nie może połączyć.

----------

## qermit

ja żeby pobrać listę musiałem najpierw ją raz wysłać pomimo tego że była na serwerze, a potem nie było już z tym problemów.

----------

## kontomen

No dobra, ale próbuję listę pobrać od 3 dni kilka razy dziennie - zawsze lipa. Specjalnie już wczoraj (ale dzisiaj jeszcze raz) odpaliłem Wingrozę, zainstalowałem gg, importowałem listę i ją wyeksportowałem i cały czas nie idzie jej pobrać! Już sobie zapisałem plik tekstowy i z niego importowałem, ale zastanawia mnie jedno: dlaczego to nie działa?

----------

## jey

skocz na oficjalne forum kadu i tam opisz swoj problem

http://www.kadu.net/forum/

----------

## rampage7

No wiec ciągle powtarzajace się u mnie błędy - dokładnie jest ich 2  :Smile: 

1) tak jak u innych - na chamca ten ebuild pragnie obecnosci kdelibs i kadebase 3.3.2, mimo, że takowe są już zainstalowane z rozdzielonych ebuildów kde 3.4-beta/rc1.

Od dawna mam już kde 3.4 beta z tych ebildów i kazde nowe kadu muszę robić przy użyciu emerge --nodeps.

Moje USE flagi:

```

net-im/kadu icons_nuvola16 icons_crystal16 icons_alt_cryst module_account_management module_alsa_sound module_speech module_voice kadu_patches module_autoaway module_config_wizard module_default_sms module_desktop_dock -tcl_scripting module_ext_info module_firewall module_mail module_spellchecker module_spy module_weather module_xmms module_window_notify module_x11_docking module_encryption module_tabs

```

Druga sprawa - z wymienionymi wyzej flagami USE i wraz z kde 3.4 rc1 (na beta było to samo) nie da sie skompilować kadu z flagą module_amarok. Wysypuje się w taki oto sposób:

```

 >>> Configuring amarok module...

MODULE_LIBS:           kdecore

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /opt/kde/lib /lib /usr/lib/kde3

MODULE_INCLUDES:       kapplication.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /opt/kde/include /usr/include/kde /include /usr/include

MODULE_TOOLS:

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

checking if libkdecore.so/dylib library is in system directories... no

checking for libkdecore.so in specified directiories... not found

checking for libkdecore.dylib in specified directiories... not found

configure: error: libkdecore.dylib not found!

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050301/work/kadu/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050301 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

W sumie nie wiem czego to wina - może właśnie tego, że mam kde 3.4?

----------

## coyote01

mam to samo  :Sad:  poza amarok_module nie kompiluja mi sie tez moduly do obslugi dzwieku (arts alsa) najprawdopodobniej kde 3.4 nie pasuje naszemu komunikatorowi  :Wink: 

----------

## prymitive

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> mam to samo  poza amarok_module nie kompiluja mi sie tez moduly do obslugi dzwieku (arts alsa) najprawdopodobniej kde 3.4 nie pasuje naszemu komunikatorowi 

 

Proponuje użyć mojego ebuilda:

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r16.tar.gz

mam kde-3.4_rc1 i wszystko działa

pozdro

----------

## mysiar

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proponuje użyć mojego ebuilda:
> 
> ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r16.tar.gz
> ...

 

świetna robota gratuluję, właśnie sobie skompilowałem

kde-3.4_rc1

amarok-1.2.1

USE="icons_crystal16 icons_crystal22 icons_nuvola16 icons_nuvola22 \

module_alsa_sound module_amarok module_arts_sound module_speech module_ext_sound\

module_spellchecker module_spy module_tabs module_voice module_weather \

module_xosd_notify module_sound"

wszystko poszło OK bez żadnego problemu

----------

## prymitive

 *mysiar wrote:*   

>  *prymitive wrote:*   
> 
> Proponuje użyć mojego ebuilda:
> 
> ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r16.tar.gz
> ...

 

Tak apropo jeden z plusów pobierania źródełek prosto z cvs'u w moim ebuildzie to łatwość aktualizacji, żeby zupgredować kadu do najnoweszej wersji cvs wystarczy jeszcze raz go zemergować, na początku pobierane są pliki z serwera więc widać jakie (jeśli wogóle) sie zmieniły i czy warto dalej emergować, oczywiście pozostają jeszcze zewnętrzne moduły którymi trzeba sie już zajmować ręcznie.

pozdro

----------

## coyote01

chyba mam cos namieszane w sytyemie bo twoj ebuild przy wlaczonej fladze kde rowniez chce emergowac stare kde (3.3)  :Sad: 

----------

## prymitive

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> chyba mam cos namieszane w sytyemie bo twoj ebuild przy wlaczonej fladze kde rowniez chce emergowac stare kde (3.3) 

 

hmmm, może przypadkiem używasz kdebase-meta?? jeśli tak to spróbuj zmienić tą linie w ebuildzie

kde? ( kde-base/kdebase )

na

kde? || ( kde-base/kdebase kde-base/kdebase-meta )

i rzeknij czy pomogło

----------

## OBenY

No to ja w takim razie prezentuje nowa wersje mojego produktu  :Smile: 

Zmiany - jak zwykle na poczatku watku.

Prosze o testy - amarok powinien sie kompilowac bez problemow - jedna rzecz zaniedbalem, przepraszam.

Teoretycznie ebuild juz nie powinien krzyczec, ze chce instalowac stare kde - wyleciala flaga USE - kde - nie byla wykorzystywana.

Doszlo pare modulikow, usunalem pare bledow

Prosze o opinie... (szczegolnie dla tych, co zechca skorzystac z modulu miastoplusa_sms - wszelkie raporty - czy dziala czy nie bardzo mile widziane)

Postaram sie szybciej reagowac na zmiany, co 3 dni wydawac nowa wersje i szyciej poprawiac bledy, sorka.

ebuild: http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-2005-03-06.tar.bz2

----------

## coyote01

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> hmmm, może przypadkiem używasz kdebase-meta??

 nie

----------

## rampage7

konkurencja i wolny rynek są piękne - zawsze mają zbawienny wpływ na to co się dzieje i to jak widać w każdej dziedzinie życia  :Very Happy: 

OBenY - zaraz się wytestuje nową wersję  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

z flagą module_kde_transparency rzuca się o to, że nie ma ebuildu do kdebase/kdelibs

```

Calculating dependencies    u

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kdebase/kdelibs".

```

zaraz zobaczymy czy sie skompiluje bez problemu

----------

## OBenY

Fakt - gafa dzieki.

Jutro bedzie poprawka wraz z nowym snapshotem...

----------

## rampage7

kompilacja poszła ale z w/w powodów z --nodeps znowu :E

nie sprawdzałem jeszcze amaroka, bo zapomniałem dodać do use - może jutro  :Smile: 

----------

## prymitive

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

>  *prymitive wrote:*   hmmm, może przypadkiem używasz kdebase-meta?? nie

 

a po wpisaniu: 

#emerge -upvD world

też chce sie instalować starsza wersja??

----------

## coyote01

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> a po wpisaniu: 
> 
> #emerge -upvD world
> 
> też chce sie instalować starsza wersja??

 

jesli jest uzywana flaga kde to tak, zakonczmy temat flaga kde sie zdeaktualizowala wyleciala z ebuildu ObenYego i wszystko gra  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

New version released.

Poprawki o ktorych bylo powyzej. Sorka za zwloke, ale wczoraj ledwo wrocilem do domu, nie mialem juz sily patrzec na kompa, styrany po 17 h srednio mialem checi do zycia ...

ebuild: http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-2005-03-08.tar.bz2

----------

## coyote01

modol arst_sound u mnie nie dziala  :Sad:  przekompilowanie arts nic nie dalo  :Sad: 

```
>>> Configuring arts_sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:           artsc

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /usr/kde/3.4/lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:       artsc.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/kde/3.4/include

MODULE_TOOLS:          artsc-config

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:  mkdir ./modules/arts_sound/bin; TOOL_DIRS2=`echo $TOOL_DIRS | sed -e "s/\//\\\\\\\\\//g"`;  sed -e "s/artsc-config/$TOOL_DIRS2\/artsc-config/g" <./modules/arts_sound/arts_connector/Makefile.in >./modules/arts_sound/arts_connector/Makefile

checking if libartsc.so/dylib library is in system directories... no

checking for libartsc.so in specified directiories... found in /usr/kde/3.4/lib

checking if artsc.h header is in system directories... no

checking for artsc.h in specified directiories... not found

configure: error: artsc.h not found!

```

----------

## OBenY

Tak wiem o tym bledzie, ale niestety niewiele moge zrobic, z artsem z nowego kde dzialac nie chce, postaram sie poprawic, ale na razie brak pomyslow  :Sad: 

----------

## prymitive

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Tak wiem o tym bledzie, ale niestety niewiele moge zrobic, z artsem z nowego kde dzialac nie chce, postaram sie poprawic, ale na razie brak pomyslow 

 

Jak nie działa jak działa, nigdy nie miałem z tym problemów w swoim ebuildzie a zawsze kompiluje sobie moduł artsa, trzeba tylko poprawiać w specach dwie zmienne:

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH $(kde-config -prefix)/include/artsc

MODULE_LIBS_PATH $(kde-config -prefix)/lib

pozdro

P.S. Ty masz błąd jak widać z MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH, dodaj na koniec /artsc i będzie działać.

----------

## OBenY

Hehe, wczoraj 10 minut po naoisaniu posta to poprawilem  :Smile:  Ale dzieki prymitive  :Smile: 

Bedzie poprawione w nastepnym ebuildzie - alsa_sound tez zostala poprawiona...

----------

## coyote01

po zmianie

spec_config ${MODF} MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH `kde-config --prefix`/include

na

spec_config ${MODF} MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH `kde-config --prefix`/include/artsc

sa bledy przy kompilacji modulu amarok i kde_transparency  :Smile: 

----------

## prymitive

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> po zmianie
> 
> spec_config ${MODF} MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH `kde-config --prefix`/include
> 
> na
> ...

 

bo ta zmiana tyczy sie tylko artsa  :Wink:  on potrzebuje plików z innego katalogu niż amarok i spółka

zerknij na mojego ebuilda a zobaczysz że artsa traktuje osobno

----------

## OBenY

coyote01, nie dotykaj tego  :Smile: 

Bo spec_fix narawia spece wszystkich modulow wymienionych w jakiejstam zmiennej (nie pamietam nazwy  :Razz: ) a dla artsa trzeba rozpatrzyc osobny przypadek - jest poprawione w nowej wersji lezacej u mnie na twardzielu  :Razz:  Wypuszcze pewnie jutro wieczorem.

----------

## prymitive

Jak Obeny sie obija to ja podrzuce swojego ebuilda  :Very Happy: 

ftp://jetcom.pl/ebuildy/kadu-cvs-0.4.0-r18.tar.gz

Zmiany:

+Aktualizacja paru modułów

+Dodany moduł iwait4u (kliknij prawym na kontakt i wybierz "Wait for this person" a jak tylko zrobi sie dostępna to pokaże sie komunikat, lepsze to niż dymki jak sie na kogoś czeka)

pozdro

----------

## OBenY

Licho nie spi, popelnilem kolejna wersje  :Razz: 

ebuild: http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-2005-03-11.tar.bz2

Bierzcie i jedzcie... tfu instalujcie  :Smile: 

PROSZE O TESTY MODULU miastoplusa_gsm - sa z nim problemy !

----------

## sofcik

Mam pytanie, czy wam też kadu zjada tak dużo pamięci ? :

```

USER       PID    %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

lukos       27085   0.0      15.6 103356  60080 ?            Sl   10:45   0:01 /usr/bin/kadu -session

lukos       2123     3.4      6.5   89136   25264 ?            Sl   11:23   0:10 /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin

portage    17925   83.0    7.6   32696   29432 pts/1    RN+  11:28   0:01 /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/cc1plus -qui

root         27004   1.1      5.5   28680   21448 ?            RL   10:45   0:29 X :0 -nolisten tcp -br -deferglyphs 16

```

Wkleiłem kilka innych procesów dla porównania, ale kadu non stop ma najwięcej ramu. Nawet firefox tyle nie zjada. Czy to normalne ?  :Sad: 

----------

## OBenY

Fakt - kadu jest potwornie zasobozerne oraz obciaza potwornie procka, niewiele da sie z tym zrobic...

----------

## sofcik

No to emerge -C kadu, emege ekg/ekg2/gnugadu :S

----------

## Rumil

Uzywasz moze modulu spellchecker? Bo tez ostatnio sie zdziwilem ze kadu mi zajmowalo >70mb pamieci. Okazalo sie ze ponad 50mb to byl spellchecker...

----------

## OBenY

New version released, pare fiksow, zmian, poprawek powinno byc fajnie - raportowac co zle  :Smile: 

No zajmuje troszke duzo, uzywajac spellcheckera, ale oscyluje w granicach 25 MB.

Cos w systemie musisz miec namajtane. W jaki sposob sprawdzasz ile kadu Ci zapchalo pamieci ?

----------

## prymitive

Z tego co mi wiadomo to kadupro zżera sporo pamięci i ma (może już załatane) wycieki pamięci, proponuje spróbowac bez niego.

pozdro

----------

## sofcik

a no używam spellchecker  :Smile:  widać lepiej się było polskiego uczyć  :Razz: 

----------

## Rumil

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> New version released, pare fiksow, zmian, poprawek powinno byc fajnie - raportowac co zle 
> 
> No zajmuje troszke duzo, uzywajac spellcheckera, ale oscyluje w granicach 25 MB.
> 
> Cos w systemie musisz miec namajtane. W jaki sposob sprawdzasz ile kadu Ci zapchalo pamieci ?

 

Przez kolumne 'RES' z topa. Teraz, bez spellcheckera 'RES' wskazuje ze kadu zajmuje ~11MB (moduly: alsasound, autoaway, ddc, defaultsms, docking, encription, hints, notify, sms, sound, tcl_scripting, windows_notify, x11_docking i kadu pro ). Po uaktywnieniu modulu spellchecker 'RES' wzrasta do 72MB. Gdzie w ogole szukac przyczyny? Zobacze jeszcze z ta wersja z dzisiaj, ale watpie zeby cokolwiek sie zmienilo).

----------

## OBenY

Nowa wersja - korzystac  :Smile: 

Pare poprawek, aktualizacji.

ebuild: http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-2005-03-15.tar.bz2

----------

## pambuk

Witam, 

ebuild ładnie się rozwija i wątek na forum też, więc dopiszę się tutaj. 

Odkąd używam kadu z tego ebuilda wszystko działa bardzo ładnie poza jednym drobiazgiem: 

mam ustawione powiadamianie dźwiękiem o nowej rozmowie i o każdej nowej wiadomości w rozmowie. No i mimo różnych prób z konfiguracją nie mam dźwięku powiadamiającego o nowej rozmowie (po rozpoczęciu rozmowy już dźwięk jest - przy każdej nowej wiadmości, czyli tak jak ma być). W wersjach stabilnych działało. Podejrzewam, że to wina kadu a nie ebuilda (bo niby jak miałby być temu winien?), ale chciałem zapytać, czy zauważyliście podobny problem, a jeśli tak, to czy jakoś go rozwiązaliście?

pozdrawiam,

pmbk

----------

## pambuk

Aha, mam też problem z kompilacją modułu bookmark. Nie jest mi potrzebny, ale może informacja przyda się autorowi ebuida:

```

>>> Compiling bookmark module [LD= -L/usr/kde/3.3/lib -lkio,CXX= -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/kde/3.3/include] ...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315/work/kadu/modules'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc -o bookmark/bookmark_moc.cpp bookmark/bookmark.h

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -s bookmark/bookmark.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,bookmark/bookmark.o bookmark/bookmark.d:," > bookmark/bookmark.d

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -M  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -s bookmark/bookmark_moc.cpp | \

sed "s,\(.*\):,bookmark/bookmark_moc.o bookmark/bookmark_moc.d:," > bookmark/bookmark_moc.d

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315/work/kadu/modules'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315/work/kadu/modules'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o bookmark/bookmark.o -c -fPIC bookmark/bookmark.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/kde/3.3/include  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -s

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o bookmark/bookmark_moc.o -c -fPIC bookmark/bookmark_moc.cpp  -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/kde/3.3/include -I/usr/kde/3.3/include  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -s

bookmark/bookmark.cpp: In member function `void

   Bookmarks::chatReceived(UinsList, const QString&, long int)':

bookmark/bookmark.cpp:92: error: variable `UserListElement sender' has

   initializer but incomplete type

bookmark/bookmark.cpp:92: error: `userlist' undeclared (first use this

   function)

bookmark/bookmark.cpp:92: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only

   once for each function it appears in.)

bookmark/bookmark.cpp:95: error: variable `QRegExp url_regexp' has initializer

   but incomplete type

bookmark/bookmark.cpp:103: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QRegExp

   '

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h:140: error: forward declaration of `struct QRegExp

   '

make[3]: *** [bookmark/bookmark.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315/work/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315/work/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050315 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 317, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## OBenY

U mnie jest okej, hmmm nie kminie skad te problemy. Podumam troche nad tym  :Razz: 

----------

## Piecia

Witam, mam pytanko przy próbie ściągnięcia ebuilda mam takie coś:

```
 # wget http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-2005-03-15.tar.bz2

--19:52:54--  http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-2005-03-15.tar.bz2

           => `kadu-0.4.0-2005-03-15.tar.bz2'

Translacja biprowod.wroclaw.pl... 83.17.96.182

Łączenie się z biprowod.wroclaw.pl[83.17.96.182]:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 504 Gateway Time-out

19:55:55 BŁĄD 504: Gateway Time-out.

```

Nie wiem czy server nie lubi mojej sieci, czy coś innego?

edit:

Z mojej strony EOT.

----------

## razi3l_

Jak wy robicie te ebuildy???? Macie jakies programy do tego?? W googlu nic o tym nie znalazlem. No i skad wzieliscie np. modul artsa jak kadu nie raczylo go udostepnic (tylko binaria). Wezcie mi to wszystko wytlumaczcie  :Smile: 

----------

## razi3l_

Dobra cofam drugie pytanie. Wystarczylo recznie dodac ten modul z paczek slackware'owskich  :Smile:  Ale co do ebuildow to podeslijcie mi manuala  :Smile:  (ale po polsku, bo pewnie w "man" cos jest)

----------

## milu

 *razi3l_ wrote:*   

> Dobra cofam drugie pytanie. Wystarczylo recznie dodac ten modul z paczek slackware'owskich  Ale co do ebuildow to podeslijcie mi manuala  (ale po polsku, bo pewnie w "man" cos jest)

 

Poszukaj - to nie boli. Swoją drogą dokumentacja do gentoo jest bardzo dobrze zrobiona więc zamiast pyać - sam się zaangażuj i poszukaj.

----------

## OBenY

Przy okazji naucz sie programowac w shellu - przydaje sie przy pisaniu ebuildow  :Smile: 

Narzedzi nie ma zadnych - ja pisze w mcedit + do tego mam maly skrpcik, co mi generuje digesty, jedyne co potrzeba to wolny czas  :Smile:  A z tym bywa najgorzej  :Smile:  na www.gentoo.org jest sliczny poradnik (nigdy go nie czytalem w calosci, raczej ogladalem cudze ebuildziki  :Razz: )

----------

## Polin

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Narzedzi nie ma zadnych (...)

 

Jest - 'ebuilder'.   :Smile: 

----------

## wesol

Hej !!!

przy kompilacji kade wysypuje mi 

```
checking if libasound.so/dylib library is in system directories... yes

checking if asoundlib.h header is in system directories... no

checking for asoundlib.h in specified directiories... found in /usr/include/alsaAdditional module configuration command successed.

>>> Configuring arts_sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:           artsc

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:       artsc.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /include /include/artsc

MODULE_TOOLS:          artsc-config

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:  mkdir ./modules/arts_sound/bin; TOOL_DIRS2=`echo $TOOL_DIRS | sed -e "s/\//\\\\\\\\\//g"`;  sed -e "s/artsc-config/$TOOL_DIRS2\/artsc-config/g" <./modules/arts_sound/arts_connector/Makefile.in >./modules/arts_sound/arts_connector/Makefile

checking if libartsc.so/dylib library is in system directories... no

checking for libartsc.so in specified directiories... not found

checking for libartsc.dylib in specified directiories... not found

configure: error: libartsc.dylib not found!

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_rc2-r1/work/kadu/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_rc2-r1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Flagi USE byly zmnineiane, usuwane i nie daja zadnego efektu, udalo mi sie zainstalowac z "net-im/kadu icons_gg3d  module_spy" (/etc/portage/packages.use) Na pewno jakis problem z modulem tylko ktorym ?

----------

## ^marcs

pewnie arts_sound :>

----------

## n0rbi666

a ja sie chwile tym bawilem, i powiem ze :

nie da rady zminimalizowac tak, jak 0.3.9 (tzn ze siedzi sobie w sys trayu, obok zegarka)

i jak ktos do mnie napisze, to dymki pojawiaja sie w lewym gornym rogu (tu kombinowalem z ustawieniami i nic nie dawalo)

nie wiem, czy to moj blad czy kadu ?

a uzywalem najnowszego snapshota ....

----------

## OBenY

1. Z modulem arts sa niestety problemy... radzilbym korzystac z alternatyw...

2. n0rbi666: x11_docking - zaladuj ten modul !

----------

## wesol

w /etc/portage/packages.use mam: 

```

net-im/kadu icons_crystal22 icons_gg3d icons_noia16 icons_nuvola22 icons_piolnet icons_real_gg module_desktop_docking module_spy module_x11_docking pheaders module_iwait4u
```

po usunieciu pheaders module_iwait4u kompiuje sie dalej, ale nie mam wszystkich modolow np. spy.

NIe mam pojecai co robie zle, ale jeszcze nie udalo mi ise zainstalawoc karty dzwiekowej. To chyba utrudnia sprawe ?

----------

## Piecia

Jedno pytanie, od kiedy użyłem tego ebuilda niektórzy znajomi z mojej listy dostaję (odemnie bez mej wiedzy) rysunek klepsydry, dlaczego i jak to wyłączyć? Jakiś modół jest za to odpowiedzialny?

----------

## bacouch

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Jedno pytanie, od kiedy użyłem tego ebuilda niektórzy znajomi z mojej listy dostaję (odemnie bez mej wiedzy) rysunek klepsydry, dlaczego i jak to wyłączyć? Jakiś modół jest za to odpowiedzialny?

 Odpowiada za to modul spy(na konciu emergowania nawet komunikat ci sie wywietla ze tak wlasnie sie dzieje). Dostaja to tylko ludzie ktorzy nie maja gg6 wiec musial bys ich do listy ie sprawdzanych albo po prostu wylaczyc ta wtyczke.

----------

## lysek

nie tylko - u mnie skarżą się użyszkodnicy tlena  :Smile:  ... w m,oim przypadku jedynie wyładowanie modułu pomogło , wygląda jakby lista spy była pomijana.

----------

## bacouch

 *lysek wrote:*   

> nie tylko - u mnie skarżą się użyszkodnicy tlena 

 Ludzie majacy tlena naleza do osob nie majacych gg6:).

----------

## OBenY

modul iwait4u nie powinien (nie dam sobie reki obciac) problemow. Czasem precompilowane headery przeszkadzaja, ja np ich uzywam, bo fajnie przyspieszaja kompilacje.

Prosze czytac informacje wyswietlane w czasie emergowania - dziwne zachowania poszczegolnych modulow sa opisane w czasie instalacji.

Dzis wieczorem pewnie bedzie nowa wersja z paroma zmianami i speedupami  :Smile: 

----------

## totencham

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> a ja sie chwile tym bawilem, i powiem ze :
> 
> nie da rady zminimalizowac tak, jak 0.3.9 (tzn ze siedzi sobie w sys trayu, obok zegarka)
> 
> i jak ktos do mnie napisze, to dymki pojawiaja sie w lewym gornym rogu (tu kombinowalem z ustawieniami i nic nie dawalo)
> ...

 

Ja używam wersji kadu-0.4.0_rc2-r1 z portagu i wszystko jest ok w tej kwestji.

----------

## zieloo

Uzywam tej samej wersji i potwierdzam - x11-docking dziala.

Co do dymków to równiez pokazują się tam gdzie chcę (podałem 'Własną pozycję dymków').

----------

## OBenY

Nowa wersja. Zapraszam do sciagania!

Info na poczatku watku, jak i link do ebuilda.

----------

## wesol

cos link nie dziala

----------

## OBenY

Napisalem posta, ale nie zdazylem jeszcze wrzucic ebuilda  :Smile: 

Milego uzywania.

----------

## wesol

i tu mnie masz  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

OMG ile sie nameczylem - w portage umiescili jakas nowsza wersje, i sie dziwie, czemu mi USE nie dziala ... skasowalem 2 pliki i smiga  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Ta z portage ssie  :Razz: 

Oparta jest w czesci na tym, co ja popelnilem, ale to nie to, nie ma tylu flag USE, nie jest tak elastyczna i nie ma kilku istotnych poprawek/optymalizacji...

----------

## misiek

true  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OBenY

No i dzieki za uznanie  :Smile: 

W ramach czego wypluje zaraz nowa wersje - pare fiksow w niej zawarnych bedzie oraz experymentalna obsluga kompilowania modulow od ktorych inne sa zalezne.

----------

## OBenY

Zgodnie z zapowiedzia, nowa wersja jest juz gotowa, zaraz bedzie na serwerze.

Zmiany tradycyjnie na poczatku watku.

Milego uzywania i prosze o raportowanie bledow z zaleznosciami modulow (faza experymentalna).

----------

## Polin

```

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050402/work/kadu/admin/missing --run aclocal-1.6

aclocal-1.6: cannot open > aclocal.m4: Brak dostępu

 at /usr/bin/aclocal-1.6 line 459

WARNING: `aclocal-1.6' is needed, and you do not seem to have it handy on your

         system.  You might have modified some files without having the

         proper tools for further handling them.  Check the `README' file,

         it often tells you about the needed prerequirements for installing

         this package.  You may also peek at any GNU archive site, in case

         some other package would contain this missing `aclocal-1.6' program.

make: *** [aclocal.m4] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050402 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 355, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

polin root # ls /usr/bin |grep aclocal

aclocal

aclocal-1.4

aclocal-1.5

aclocal-1.6

aclocal-1.7

aclocal-1.8

aclocal-1.9

polin root # aclocal

aclocal-1.9: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required

```

Reemergowanie autoconf (taka rade znalazlem na forum) nie pomoglo.

W owej linii 459 nic nie znaczace dla mnie 

```

my $out = new Automake::XFile "> $output_file";

```

Tylko u mnie ten problem?

----------

## OBenY

Czy inni maja takie same problemy?

Czy u Was dziala okej ?

----------

## akub

umnie dziala ok ale jak chcialem za pierwszym razem uruchomic kadu to wywalilo mi cos o 

jakeis undefinied symbols w libqt-mt.so.3  tak samo opera niechciala sie uruchomic, ale zalogowalem sie jeszcze raz tym razem do kde i problem znikl, niewiem jak to sie stalo ale tylko kadu sie kompilowalo a nic innego nierobilem ale teraz juz jest ok

pewnie to nic niepomoze ale wolalem napisac

pozdrawiam

----------

## DizL

YYYYYYYYYY

Ja to jak narazie nie moge sie dostac na http://obeny.kicks-ass.net :/

Czy inni maja takie same problemy  :Smile: ??

pozdrawiam,

DizL

----------

## pwe

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Czy inni maja takie same problemy?
> 
> Czy u Was dziala okej ?

 

no ja tez mam problem taki jak kolega nad Tobą! wcześniej wyskakiwalo mi cos z patchem ale coś zrobiłem i nie ma. instaluje przez merge.

Kadu z portage idzie OK.

ps ma to w ogóle jakieś znaczenie ze mam ~amd64 ? w ebuildzie jest tylko ~x86.

dzięki!

edit

teraz wyskakuje mi takie coś: 

```
>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...

 * Fixing invalid module spec entries

 * Bugfixes...

 * Applying 11_config_dialog5b-1.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: 11_config_dialog5b-1.patch !

 *  ( /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050402/work/patch/11_config_dialog5b-1.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050402/temp/11_config_dialog5b-1.patch-8276.out
```

dzięki!

----------

## OBenY

pwe:

Czyli masz ten sam problem z aclocalem jak ma Polin, itp tak ?

Dodam architekture ~amd64, bo teraz kadu przeznaczone jest only na ~x86

DizL: strona nie dziala, bo mam problemy z ramem oraz laczem, wiec poki co pewnie gdzies do polowy czerwca serwerka nie bedzie  :Sad: 

Ok zajme sie problemami, zobaczymy co da sie zrobic...

----------

## Polin

[quote="pwe"] *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...
> 
> ...

 

Jak usuniesz /usr/tmp/portage/kadu-4.0.0_pre20050402 to ten blad sie przestanie pojawiac. Ale i tak wykrzaczy sie na aclocal.

----------

## pwe

dokladnie  :Smile: 

zrobiłes coś z tym ???

@OBenY -> Dodam architekture ~amd64, bo teraz kadu przeznaczone jest only na ~x86 -> znaczy tzreba dopisać do KEYWORD ~amd64 ??

----------

## Polin

 *pwe wrote:*   

> dokladnie 
> 
> zrobiłes coś z tym ???
> 
> 

 

Nie.

----------

## OBenY

Ok male poprawki naniesione na lokalnym drzewku, wieczorem bedzie nowa wersja.

----------

## OBenY

Zainteresowani poprawiona wersja, prosze sie udac do poczatku watku, powinno byc okej, bledy mam nadzieje usuniete.

----------

## Polin

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Zainteresowani poprawiona wersja, prosze sie udac do poczatku watku, powinno byc okej, bledy mam nadzieje usuniete.

 

```

 * Fixing invalid module spec entries

 * New options...

 * Applying 21_chat_resize1.patch ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying 22_norepeat_headers9.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050407/work/23_modules_dependencies-3-1.patch

 *   ( 23_modules_dependencies-3-1.patch )

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050407 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 259, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Problem tkwil w linijce

```

epatch ${WORKDIR}/23_modules_dependencies-3-1.patch

```

w ebuildzie. Po zmianie na 

```

epatch ${WORKDIR}/patch/23_modules_dependencies-3-1.patch

```

problem zniknal.

----------

## pwe

@Polin ->czyli działa? ja teraz sprawdzić nie moge :/

----------

## Polin

 *pwe wrote:*   

> @Polin ->czyli działa? ja teraz sprawdzić nie moge :/

 

Dziala - problem z aclocal juz nie wystepuje.

Thx OBenY

----------

## OBenY

Ups, przepraszam - jeden blad zrobilem, nowa wersja zaraz bedzie, mam nadzieje bezbledna  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

OKx, juz działa, żadnych problemów nie było  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Nowa wersja wydana  :Smile: 

Patch na zmienione sortowanie listy uzytkownikow powrocil, musialem go przepisac, a jak widac dlugo mi sie nie chcialo tego robic  :Razz: 

Zapgrejdowane moduly, usuniete pare krytycznych bledow, mowiac krotko - wazna aktulizacja.

----------

## OBenY

Zaraz wydam nowa wersje. Pare istotnych zmian doszlo, upgrade zalecany! Prosze jednakze o testy flagi optflags, choc mam nadzieje, ze wszystko bedzie dobrze. Dodatkowe informacje tradycyjnie na poczatku watku...

----------

## jey

Najprawdopodobniej to wina upgrade QT, zniknely mi bowiem wszystkie ciekawe style qt. W tej chwili dostepnych jest 6 styli. QT kompilowalem z USE="examples" mimo tego problem sie nie rozwiazal

Jest to troche [OT] ale inny uzytkownicy moga rowniez doswiadczyc tego przy upgradzie kadu a co sie z tym wiarze czesto i qt

----------

## OBenY

No to na pewno wina jakiegos innego czynnika niz kadu, bo ono nie ma takiego wplywu na system by moglo cos popsuc...

----------

## akub

a ja mam problem z modulem pcspeaker otoz

ustawiam sobie wszystko ladnie w konfiguracji, daje test i wszystko dziala, ktos domnie przysyla wiadomosc i slysze pikniecie nowej rozmowy, ale restartuje kadu i gdy znowu ktos rozpoczyna rozmowe to juz dzwieku nieslysze, jak wchodze do konfiguracji to wszystko jest poustawiane dobrze musze odznaczyc i zaznaczyc jeszcze raz haczyk przy dzwieku rozmowy i jak dam zastosuj to znowu slysze dzwieki, ogolnie wszystko jest ok dopoki nie zrestartuje kadu

chcialem sie zapytac najpier tutaj, przed tym jak zapytam na forum kadu bo tam wyczytalem ze niby juz ten problem niepowinien wystepowac

no i dodam jeszcze ze to sie dzieje odkad probuje te ebuildy czyli jakies  tylko dopiero teraz sie zebralem zeby zapytac  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## Miszczu

Zrob gdzies kopie pliku .gg/kadu.conf, po czym usun go i sprobuj ustawic jeszcze raz ten modul

----------

## akub

no nic to niedalo, a nawet pogorszylo bo teraz wogole mi niechcialo zadzialac, niemusialem restartowac

----------

## Miszczu

poto napisalem zebys skopiowal go gdzies, zebys teraz mogl go skopiowac spowrotem do katalogu .gg, czesto dzieje sie tak, ze stare moduly robia bzdetne wpisy w tym pliku, pozatym podaj link do topicu w ktorym czytales o tym bledzie

----------

## akub

no az taki to niejestem zeby go kasowac, skopiowalem go, i pozniej spowrotem skopiowalem i dalej niedziala

wyczytalem to tutaj 

http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4592&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=pcspeaker&start=15

pozdrawiam

----------

## Miszczu

Szczerze ? to nie widze tam zadnego powiazania z twoim przypadkiem, u ciebie nie dziala po restarcie a u autora tamtego topicu, nie dzialal, bo nie uzywal on zadnego modulu odpowiedzialnego za dzwiek, ktory jest wymagany do dzialania pcspeakera

----------

## akub

noto fajnie, ale tylko ten temat jest podobny do mojego nic innego nieznalazlem

czyli moge przytrollowac kadu forum z czystym sumieniem ?  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## Miszczu

Osobiscie nie uzywam tego modulu, bo wyrwalem glosnik systmowy  :Very Happy: , ale spokojnie mozesz wrzucic taki topic na forum kadu, bez obawy o trolowanie  :Wink: 

----------

## akub

no osbiscie tez niebyl by mi potrzebny, ale niemam karty dzwiekowej  :Wink:  bo bylem zmuszony w domu zlozyc sobie starego kompai jest "dosc" biedny  :Smile: 

dzieki i pozdrwiam, jakub

----------

## OBenY

Ja chyba niewiele pomoge, ja tam temu modulowi nic nie robilem, nigdy go nie uzywalem, wiec pewnie pozostaje kontakt z autorem modulu...

----------

## jey

Jest juz kadu 4.0,czekamy na finalna wersje  :Wink: 

Edit: Miszczu, drobna pomylka , oczywiscie 0.4.0  :Wink: Last edited by jey on Mon Apr 18, 2005 4:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Miszczu

 *jey wrote:*   

> Jest juz kadu 4.0,czekamy na finalna wersje 

 Ehh widze ze tu tez sie zaczyna, kadu 4.0 nie ma i dluuuugo nie bedzie, za to jest 0.4.0  :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

to OBenY czekamy na nowa wersje  :Wink: 

----------

## rzezioo

a mi przy wersjii z 11.04 blednie wyswietla rzozmiar plikow do sciagniecia. maly blad ale zawsze wypada zglosic.

```
Total size of downloads: 1,173 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

<ciach ciach ciach>

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.0_pre20050411 to /

>>> Downloading http://kadu.net/download/snapshots/kadu-20050411.tar.bz2

--00:41:37--  http://kadu.net/download/snapshots/kadu-20050411.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-20050411.tar.bz2'

Resolving kadu.net... 83.175.144.122

Connecting to kadu.net[83.175.144.122]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1,194,997 [application/x-tar]

```

----------

## OBenY

Zapraszam do sciagniecia nowej wersji - aktualnie 0.4.1-cvs, poki co z wydaniem stabilnego 0.4.0 sie wstrzymam... i troche potestujemy by to oznaczyc jako stable, potem pewnie zglosimy na bugzille. Dzis dodalem dwa moduly, uaktualnilem snapshota, pozatym zmian brak. Info na poczatku watku.

EDIT:

Prosze zapoznac sie takze z ankieta w tym watku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-325939.html

----------

## deluge

W ebuildzie sa złe md5 sums dla paczki kadu, trzeba ebuild kadu-blabla.ebuild digest  :Wink: 

----------

## Polin

 *deluge wrote:*   

> W ebuildzie sa złe md5 sums dla paczki kadu, trzeba ebuild kadu-blabla.ebuild digest 

 

Zgadza sie, konkretnie:

```

02:25:48 (40.60 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-0.4.0-patches-0.18.tar.bz2' saved [6697/6697]

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.4.1_pre20050418.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

```

----------

## OBenY

Nowa wersja wydana, wydzielem stabilne kadu oraz kadu-cvs - rozwojowka.

Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie dzialac wlasciwie...

Przpraszam za spoznienie, troche chcialem zmian wprowadzic, ale mi sie nie udalo, duzo experymentowalem, przymierzalem sie z dostosowaniem ebuilda do filozofii Gentoo, by wszedl do portage.

----------

## Budzix

znowu  :Neutral:  czy ja cos zle robie ?

za kazdym razem musze recznie poprawiac:

```

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.4.0-r1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

```

identycznie z kadu-cvs:

```

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-cvs/kadu-cvs-0.4.1_pre20050426.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

```

----------

## OBenY

Wrrr zawsze o tym zapominam, przegenerowac digesty na sam koniec... sorka, dzis wydanie drugie poprawione (wersji stabilnej) bedzie z paroma poprawkami. Cvs na razie nie dotykam, zostawiam jak jest, tylko zostawiam w paczce.

----------

## n0rbi666

pytanie : a bawil sie ktos kadu-cvs ? bo przy probe emergowania, wywala blad przy epatchu 

21_chat_resize1.patch

a tu sam blad (cosik duzy  :Wink:  ) 

```
***** 21_chat_resize1.patch *****

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.1_pre20050426/work/patch/21_chat_resize1.patch

=================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 27 Dec 2004 14:12:10 -0000      1.352

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 29 Dec 2004 15:08:49 -0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

6 out of 6 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 72

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.h   2005-02-17 22:33:19.000000000 +0000

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.h.new       2005-02-18 16:52:34.388047840 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.1_pre20050426/work/patch/21_chat_resize1.patch

=================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 27 Dec 2004 14:12:10 -0000      1.352

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 29 Dec 2004 15:08:49 -0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

6 out of 6 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 72

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.h   2005-02-17 22:33:19.000000000 +0000

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.h.new       2005-02-18 16:52:34.388047840 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.1_pre20050426/work/patch/21_chat_resize1.patch

=================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 27 Dec 2004 14:12:10 -0000      1.352

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 29 Dec 2004 15:08:49 -0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

6 out of 6 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 72

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.h   2005-02-17 22:33:19.000000000 +0000

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.h.new       2005-02-18 16:52:34.388047840 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.1_pre20050426/work/patch/21_chat_resize1.patch

=================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 27 Dec 2004 14:12:10 -0000      1.352

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 29 Dec 2004 15:08:49 -0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

6 out of 6 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 72 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 72

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.h   2005-02-17 22:33:19.000000000 +0000

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.h.new       2005-02-18 16:52:34.388047840 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 < /var/tmp/portage/kadu-cvs-0.4.1_pre20050426/work/patch/21_chat_resize1.patch

=================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 27 Dec 2004 14:12:10 -0000      1.352

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.cpp 29 Dec 2004 15:08:49 -0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

6 out of 6 hunks ignored

missing header for unified diff at line 72 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 72

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- kadu/kadu/chat.h   2005-02-17 22:33:19.000000000 +0000

|+++ kadu/kadu/chat.h.new       2005-02-18 16:52:34.388047840 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored
```

----------

## paranoiq

czy mi sie zdaje czy problem dalej istnieje??

----------

## OBenY

Ide obadac, sorka za brak odpowiedzi... W ogole nie dotykalem ebuilda...

----------

## OBenY

Dobra, maly bump, nowa wersja, mam nadzieje, bardziej poprawna  :Smile: 

Sciagac  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

mi Xy wyrzuca :/ stere sa ok.

----------

## OBenY

e?? Moze jakies info dodatkowe, flagi, konfiguracja, objawy, debug, cokolwiek  :Smile:  Szklana kula jest w serwisie  :Smile: 

----------

## Nazgulos

emerge sync i potem

emerge kadu

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.0 to /

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  kadu-0.4.0_rc3.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  kadu-0.3.7.ebuild

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.4.0.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

Wszystko robione przed chwila (7.5.2005)

----------

## OBenY

instaluje Ci sie to kadu z portage, nie moje...

----------

## pwe

W tej chwili to moge powiedziec ze: bez problemu zemergowalem, zneimilem w packages.use nazwe zeby mi sie z moim flagami kompilowalo, wlaczylem i po nacisnieciu kontaktu pojawilo sie 'niepelne' okno rozmowy, a następnie po nacisnieciu czegokolowiek co z Kadu zwiazane wyrzuca mi Xy (xfce4), kilka prob i to samo. Download werji poprzedniej i jest OK. Co ma wiecej podać? 

ps niekoniecznie zrobie to błyskawicznie, na razie na moim gentoo nie jestem

----------

## bacouch

 *pwe wrote:*   

> W tej chwili to moge powiedziec ze: bez problemu zemergowalem, zneimilem w packages.use nazwe zeby mi sie z moim flagami kompilowalo, wlaczylem i po nacisnieciu kontaktu pojawilo sie 'niepelne' okno rozmowy, a następnie po nacisnieciu czegokolowiek co z Kadu zwiazane wyrzuca mi Xy (xfce4), kilka prob i to samo. Download werji poprzedniej i jest OK. Co ma wiecej podać? 
> 
> ps niekoniecznie zrobie to błyskawicznie, na razie na moim gentoo nie jestem

 

To niepelne okno rozmowy to sprawa nowej laty dodane przez OBenyego. Na pierwszej stronie jest o tym wiecej informacji (tam gdzie jest opisane co sie zmienilo w nowym gadu).

----------

## OBenY

Ups, gafa - domyslnie to wylacze (te guziki beda widoczne), a ten wyskok iksow to jakis podejrzany ...

----------

## OBenY

wez pokaz wynik dzialania emerge info oraz flagi use z jakimi kompilowales kadu, moze cos zaradzimy...

----------

## pwe

```
emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.21-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.              5-r0, 2.6.12-rc3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-rc3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.11

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.5-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r8

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -ftracer -funit-at-a-time -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops               -funswitch-loops"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/              config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -ftracer -funit-at-a-time -fforce-addr -fpeel-loop              s -funswitch-loops"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg candy ccache digest distlocks moo sandbox strict u              serpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/              distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--strip-all"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bmp cdr crypt cups curl dvd d              vdread erandom esd fam firefox flac font-server fortran gd gdbm gif glx gpm gtk               gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java javascript jp2 jpeg libwww lzw lzw-tiff mad moz              illa mp3 mplayer mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl oss pam p              erl php pic png python readline samba sdl speedup ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetyp              e-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xrandr xv zlib lingua              s_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS
```

```
-debug -icons_alt_cryst -icons_crystal16 icons_crystal22 icons_gg3d icons_noia16 icons_nuvola16 icons_nuvola22 icons_old_default icons_piolnet -icons_real_gg -kde -module_account_management module_alsa_sound -module_amarok module_ao_sound -module_arts_sound -module_autoaway -module_autoresponder -module_bookmark -module_config_wizard -module_dcopexport module_default_sms module_desktop_docking module_dsp_sound -module_echo -module_encryption module_esd_sound module_ext_info module_ext_sound module_filedesc -module_iwait4u -module_kde_transparency module_led_notify module_mail -module_miastoplusa_sms module_nas_sound -module_pcspeaker module_speech module_spellchecker module_spy module_tabs -module_tcl_scripting -module_voice -module_weather module_window_notify module_wmaker_docking module_x11_docking module_xmms module_xosd_notify -pheaders -script_antybot -script_chess -script_firewall sms_gadget
```

od kilku tygodni nic w make.conf nie zmienialem, te flagi tez mam od kilku odcinków  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Wiesz co zrob?

Wyladuj wszystkie moduly jakie sie da, zostaw czyste core, sprawdz czy sa objawy o ktorych pisales, jak nie, to stopniowo dodawaj moduly, jak sie na jakims wywali, to powiedz mi na jakim...

----------

## Budzix

mam identyczny problem  :Neutral:  ale teraz nie mam czasu by sie w to bawic ... strasznie duzo spr w tym tyg.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## OBenY

Budzix, pwe i inne osoby, ktore doswiadczyly tego bledu - bardzo prosze o kontakt, bo sam nie moge powtorzyc tego bledu, a chce go wyeliminowac, tylko, ze do tego potrzebna mi Wasza pomoc.

Walcie na:

e-mail: obeny(-at-)o2(-dot-)pl

gg: 473891

jabber: obeny(-at-)chrome(-dot-)pl

ewentualnie PW, ale moge przeoczyc.

Poki co, szykuje sie maly update, zaraz wydaje next version z paroma nowymi ficzerami.

----------

## Budzix

Ok troche potestuje jak cos znajde odezwe sie na jabera

----------

## OBenY

Dobra, problem rozwiazany, Budzix nie przeczytal notek o zmianach w nowej wersji, wiec niewiedzial co sie stalo z guzikami  :Smile: 

Na przyszlosc - prosze Was, przeczytajcie zawsze notki co sie zmienilo, by uniknac niemilego zaskoczenia... 

Nowa wersja wlasnie leci na serwer, domyslnie wylaczanie guzikow w chacie jest wylaczone...

Doszly dwie nowe funkcje przeorganizowalem wiele rzeczy i poprawilem instalacje dcopexporta, ktory sie nie instalowal  :Razz: 

Info tradycyjnie - na poczatku watku, tak samo jak i ebuild...

----------

## akub

modul ao_sound sie niesciaga, trzeba poprawic sciezke w ebuildzie  na 

http://www.kadu.net/~joi/ao_sound/packages/ao_sound-050315.tar.bz2

 i tak samo ze wszystkimi ze strony joi

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## OBenY

Tak, to samo z xosd - zrobie dzis wieczorem nowa wersje... (moze cos jeszcze dam rade do niej wrzucic nowego  :Smile:  )

----------

## OBenY

Jednak nic nowego - tylko te poprawki - wrzucone na serwer, enjoy.

----------

## OBenY

New version, bump!

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/ebuilds/kadu-2005-05-14.tar.bz2

Zapraszam do czytania notek o zmianach na poczatku watku...

----------

## OBenY

Dwa nowe ficzery, poprawione komunikaty o bledach.

Info tam gdzie zawsze.

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/ebuilds/kadu-2005-05-17.tar.bz2

----------

## OBenY

Version bump, sciagac  :Smile: 

Info na poczatku jak zawsze...

----------

## Polin

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Version bump, sciagac 
> 
> Info na poczatku jak zawsze...

 

```

The requested URL /kadu/ebuilds/kadu-2005-05-24.tar.bz2 was not found on this server.

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## pwe

 *Polin wrote:*   

>  *OBenY wrote:*   Version bump, sciagac 
> 
> Info na poczatku jak zawsze... 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

daj mu czas, zawsze taj jest  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Brr, ale Wy niecierpliwi  :Smile:  Moj blad, pierw bede umieszczal ebuilda potem info  :Razz: 

Sorka za ten problem.

----------

## pwe

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Brr, ale Wy niecierpliwi  Moj blad, pierw bede umieszczal ebuilda potem info 
> 
> Sorka za ten problem.

 

mi to ie przeszkadza, ale wyjśniłem niecierpliwemu koledze  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Oka, kolejny bump - prosze by uzytkownicy bramki sms ERA GSM przeczytali info na poczatku.

Ta latke dodalem, ale czy ona jest przydatna i wygodna to nie wiem - nie uzywam Ery, w razie czego krzyczcie  :Smile: 

Nowa wersja bedzie pewenie za jakies 15 minut, wiec jeszcze sie nie porywac do sciagania  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Sorka, ze serwer byl niedostepny przez ostatnie dni, ale ogien piekielny pochlonal go - tzn. makabryczne burze wysadzily lacze w powietrze.

Ale juz wszystko okej, a co a tym idzie, zaraz bedzie mozna zaciagnac nowa wersje ebuilda, wnoszacego pare fiksow i aktualizacji...

----------

## OBenY

Dobra nowa wersja tu: http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/ebuilds - zadnych rewolucji - poprawione linki do modulow oraz wszystko, co sie dalo zaktualizowane...

----------

## OBenY

Version up.

Kosmetyczne zmiany + aktualizacja wszystkiego pokolei

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/ebuilds

----------

## OBenY

Kolejna wersja ebuilda, chyba ostatnia dla serii 0.4.0, bo generalnie teraz nic ciekawego juz nie da sie z nia zrobic, moze jeszcze przyszlego tcl_scriptinga i jeden modul dodam, ale nie wiecej. Teraz czekam, az sie 0.5.0-svn na tyle rozwinie by bylo warto paczkowac je.

Od ostatniej wersji zaszly dosc duze zmiany, wiec prosze zapoznajcie sie z Changelogiem na poczatku, by nie bylo niemilych zaskoczen. Staralem sie  uczynic ebuild bardziej zgodny z polityka Gentoo- wiem ze nadal nie jest, ale jest juz blizej  :Razz: 

Mozna zbudowac zwykle kadu - nie zmodyfikowane (+ pare bugfiksow) albo mega hardore version - dodajac extras do USE  :Smile: 

To tyle, Enjoy!

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/ebuilds/kadu-2005-06-27.tar.bz2

----------

## n0rbi666

a mam takie malusie pytanko - bo od kilku wersji, w oknie rozmowy, nie widze ikonki do wysylania obrazkow i wstawiania emotek - w zadnym ze styli graficznych ... tzn sa miedzy wyczysc i lupa maly kwardrat, tylko ze powinien tam byc rysunek - bo w stylu lipstik ten kwadracik jest maciupki ... wie ktos o co chodzi ?  :Smile: 

juz wiem .... na domyslnych ikonach jest ok, jak zmienie np na crystal - nie ma ... w gg3d - tez nie ma  :Confused:  czy tylko ja tak mam ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

Witam

Takie maluśkie pytanie: działa wam modół screenshot? Bo mi nie zabardzo, w sumie robi "zrzut z ekranu", wstawia odnośnik w okno rozmowy, ale rozmiar obrazka wynosi 630B a w środku zamiasta spodziewanego zrzutu mam jednolity kolor. Coś wam to mówi?

----------

## OBenY

N0rbi666: co masz na mysli mowiac: style graficzne ? Zestawy ikon czy style qt ?  U mnie na alt_cryst all jest ok. Ale fakt faktem ikony traktuje po macoszemu - jeynie wrzucam je w paczke nie sprawdzajac czy sa kompletne  :Wink: 

Piecia: tak, modul screenshot mi dziala. Nie mam pojecia z czego wynikaja Twoje problemy ... moze popytaj na forum kadu

Sorka za malo uzyteczny odzew, ale troche % mam we krwi  :Razz: 

----------

## n0rbi666

no mialem na mysli style qt ale to nie od tego zalezy,t ylko od ikon - rzeczywiscie, na alt crystal jest wsyztsko oki  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Popelnilem nowa wersje - pare fiksow, wywalilem ikonki alt_crystal bo sie powtarzaja z crystal22_alt, nowy skrypcik do dzielenia wiadomosci, mozna wysylac wiadomosci do 20000 znakow  :Smile: 

Poczytajcie info o zmianach, by nie bylo zaskoczenia  :Smile: 

http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/ebuilds/

----------

## watex

skompilowalem sobie kadu z ostatniego ebuilda i wszystko jest spox poza jedna zecza

niema ikonki dokujacej mimo iz modul jest zaladowany

jest to bardzo dziwne bo jak kompiluje z palca to wszystko jest .

czy ktos moze spotkal sie z takim problemem ???

----------

## Polin

Po zainstalowaniu nowej wersji pojawil sie taki lekko irytujacy blad:

Mam jakis status z opisem, ustawiam "AutoStatus" np na 3 minuty mojej nieaktywnosci, z zaznaczana opcja przywracania statusu po powrocie. Problem w tym, ze nie przywroci poprzedniego statusu z opisem, a ustawi na "Dostepny" (ale bez opisu). Tylko u mnie wystepuje ten blad?

----------

## Raku

mi ten z 27.06 bodajże na dzien dobry zżera prawie 100MB pamięci

----------

## OBenY

watex: skompiluj sobie z modulem x11_docking, bo to on odpowiada za umieszczanie ikonki w "trayu"

raku: a masz zaladowanego spellcheckera ?

Polin: tak wiem o tym bledzie, zdaje sie ze go powoduje patch Dorregaraya na autostatus, wyjsciem jest wywalenie jego, a uwazam, ze fajny jest, wiec nie warto ... coz, przemyslimy  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> raku: a masz zaladowanego spellcheckera ?
> 
> 

 

tak, mam

ale nigdy wcześniej tak się nie działo, a spellcheckera używam od kilku miesięcy

----------

## Piecia

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piecia: tak, modul screenshot mi dziala. Nie mam pojecia z czego wynikaja Twoje problemy ... moze popytaj na forum kadu
> 
> 

 

Masz rację działa jak najbardziej. W sumie dowiedziałem się o tym jak wszedłem na kadu.net i przeczytałem że screenshot nie działa tak jak ja sobie ubzdurałem że niby wystarczy nacisnąć na ekranie i wsio. 

Trzeba jeszcze zaznaczyć co ma być na tym screenshot'cie.

Czasami nie wiem skąd mi się biorą takie pomysły w głowie  :Embarassed: 

----------

## OBenY

Piecia, ciesze sie, ze wszystko jasne.  :Smile: 

raku: hmm ja mam zaladowanych 6 slownikow i mi kadu zajmuje (teoretycznie) 180 MB, ale to nie prawda, bo kadu trzyma sobie w cache pliki ze slownikami, wiec stad to wielkie zajecie pamieci, wyladowanie modulu spellchecker rozwiaze problem. Jednakze, to ze spellchecker zajmuje tyle, to znaczy ze to jest blad, wyciek pamieci czy cos, tylko by nie czytac ich za kazdym razem, profilaktycznie trzyma je w pamieci, ktora zwlania jak tylko zapotrzebowanie na nia wzrasta. Swoja droga, ponizej 80 Mb chyba sie nie da zejsc przy zaladowanym slowniku dla jezyka polskiego, ale to szczegol, wiec to ze masz 100MB zajete, to nie dziwota  :Smile:  Po szczegoly odsylam na forum kadu.net

Dzis sprobuje naprawic to z tym statusem oraz naprawic split.tcl, ktory dziala co najmniej zle ...

Te dwie rzeczy zrobie i potem sie juz bede powoli zabieral za serie 0.5.0... (ale do tego jeszcze dluga droga)

----------

## Piecia

Zastanawia mnie skąd u was takie zużycie pamięci, ja sam używam kadu z polskim słownikiem i u mnie obciążenie przedstawia się następująco:

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  SHR  RES S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

10573 piecia    15   0  108m  14m  20m S  0.0  8.1   0:04.02 kadu

```

----------

## OBenY

wyciag z topa  :Smile: 

```

PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

3244 obeny     20   0  112m  23m  14m R  0.0  4.7   0:07.82 kadu

```

----------

## Raku

```

PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

19219 raku      15   0 99.2m  79m  13m S  0.3 10.5   0:03.43 kadu

```

----------

## wrzask

Czy mógłbym zasugerować dołączanie do pakietu ebuilda pliku profile/use.local.desc, coby ufed wiedział o możliwych flagach USE dla kadu (przy okazji byłaby linijka wyjaśniająca, co owo robi)?

----------

## OBenY

AFAIK, USE z oficjalnych ebuildow maja swoje miejsce w profiles/use.local.desc, ale te robione przez osoby trzecie juz nie maja tam swoich wpisow, wiec raczej Twoja prosba jest trudna do zrealizowania, chyba ze moj ebuildzik by wszedl do portage, wtedy to co innego.

Jezeli sie myle, prosze poprawcie mnie  :Smile: 

wrzask, chyba ze cos zle zrozumialem Twoja prosbe... (jestem okrutnie zmeczony i moj kontakt ze swiatem jest marginalny  :Razz: )

----------

## coyote01

moze ktos podeslac/wystawic gdzies ostatni ebuild? bo pod http://biprowod.wroclaw.pl/kadu/ebuilds jest E404

----------

## OBenY

Brutalnie zostalem wyrzucony z serwka, wiec wszystko wyladowalo na moim domowym znow...

Poki co na otarcie lez mala aktualizacja - poprawiony skrypt split.tcl oraz 3 eleganckie latki, poprawiajace zachowania kadu.

Cos tam sie jeszcze zaktualizowalo i pomirrorowalem jakies moduly, ale nie pamietam dokladnie, bo ten release tak troche na odwal sie powstal, wymuszony zmiana sciezek w pliku... jednakze aktualizacja zalecana!

Enjoy! http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/kadu/ebuilds

P.S. Nastepne wersje juz beda oparte na 0.5.0, chyba ze za wiele problemow bedzie z nimi, to sie powstyrzymam.

----------

## Raku

mam taka prośbę do ciebie OBenY: mógłbyś twojego changeloga na pierwszej stronie tego wątku zrobic bardziej po ludzku?

żeby przeczytać co jest w ostatniej wersji, trzeba teraz nakręcić się scrollem. Jak tak dalej będzie, to moja myszka zimy nie dożyje  :Wink: 

IMO powinno to być jak bozia nakazała, a nie jakoś tak dziwnie od tyłu  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Raku, oka zakanczam ten watek, gdyz to byla ostatnia wersja dla 0.4 - nie planuje jej poprawiac, zmieniac chyba ze wyjdzie jakis pasqdny babol  :Smile:  Nie chce mi sie backportowac latek z 0.5 poprawiajacej jakies wycieki pamieci czy inne podobne bledy na stara 0.4, ktora i tak nie jest zbyt generic  :Smile: 

Tylko, ze jak wezme sie za 0.5 to bede musial sie palowac z modulami by sie wszystkie kompilowaly jakos przyzwoicie, bo teraz chlopaki mieszaja duzo i kompilowac sie wszystko nie musi... Wiec pewnie polowe modulow wywale, by sobie pracy oszdzedzic... 

Waszym zdaniem bawic sie w backportowanie latek i malych poprawek do 0.4.0, czy zaczynac walki z 0.5 ?

----------

## joi_

z 0.5 zacznij dopiero w fazie RC, a na razie zostań przy 0.4.1/0.4.2 bez g... łat jak 35_mesg_length.patch

----------

## OBenY

Joi, ja tam z tego korzystam, wiec nie wyleci za cholere  :Smile: 

Spoko, ale wiecej tego rodzaju nie bedzie ...

----------

## OBenY

Bump, new version - 0.4.1

Nic nowego, tylko to  :Smile: 

Usuniety pasqdny blad o ktorym mowil Joi - latka msg-len nakladala sie zawsze, co bylo strasznym bledem, bo moglo zawieszac kadu, teraz naklada sie tylko gdy w USE ustawione jest script_split, jednakze do pelni szczescia trzeba miec tcltk w use oraz zaladowanego split.tcl, by wszystko dzialalo jak nazlezy - wiem, ze eleganckie to nie jest, ale ja z tego w tej formie korzystam i nie przeszkadza mi to specjalnie  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Hmm w takim razie co za wersja jest w portage ? bo dzisiaj patrze - update kadu do 0.4.1 - i w use sa extraicons i extramodules - czy to nie to samo ? :>

----------

## OBenY

Niby nowa, ale troche nieaktualne moduly ma  :Smile:  No i nie jest tak wybajerzona jak moja  :Razz: 

----------

## OBenY

Wielka prosba:

Ma ktos plik iwait4u/kadu-iwait4u-1.0.tar.bz2 ? Bardzo by sie przydal, prosze, jak ktos go ma to niech go gdzies wystawi bym mogl zmirrorowac i wrzucic do ebuilda, bo stronka domowa modulu nie istnieje :/

Dzieki!

----------

## qermit

oto adresik

http://kermit.w.staszic.waw.pl/kadu/kadu-iwait4u-1.0.tar.bz2

----------

## OBenY

Nowa wersja gotowa - zadnych rewolucji, tylko kolejne bugfiksy

Koniec utrzymywania ebuilda dla wersji 0.4.x, tylko przy kolejnych bugfix releasach bede wydawal uaktualnionego ebuilda, wiecej juz nic do niego nie wejdze, zadnych nowych funkcjonalnosci. Prace nad 0.5.0 rusza lada dzien.

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/kadu/ebuilds

----------

## Piecia

kadu-iwait4u-1.0.tar.bz2

kadu-iwait4u-1.0rc1.tar.bz2

----------

## joi_

http://www.kadu.net/~pan_wojtas/iwait4u/download/  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Joi, wczesniej tego katalogu nie bylo -  pan_wojtas zalozyl go na moje zyczenie. Pierwsze miejsce gdzie sprawdzilem, czy ow modul jest - to wlasnie kadu.net/~pan_wojtas, wiec niestety zima, bylem pierwszy. Btw, trzeba chyba poprawic hrefa, bo stary wskazuje na rejsymorskie.net, zreszta nie wiele mnie to obchodzi, mniejsza o to, ebuild ma i tak w nosie autodownload, polega na mnie  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Taka troche nieoficjalna nowsza wersja, zrobiona na wlasny uzytek  :Razz: 

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/kadu/ebuilds

Doszla lata pozwalajaca wlaczyc naglowki a'la hapi - wymaga extras, a jak chcemy to wylaczyc, to trzeba wlaczyc compact_header w USE.

Jakies aktualizacje modulow, costam jeszcze, po prostu cos tam zmienilem wiec wydalem, ale w razie klopotow, nie scigac mnie z siekierka  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

```

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/portage/distfiles/23_cheester_style_chat.patch

 *   ( 23_cheester_style_chat.patch )

```

Winna jest linijka w ebuildzie:

```

epatch ${DISTDIR}/23_chester_style_patch.patch

```

ktora nalezy zamienic na:

```

epatch ${WORKDIR}/patch/23_chester_style_patch.patch

```

a nastepnie utworzyc nowa sume kontrolna

```

ebuild kadu-0.4.1-r3.ebuild digest

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Dzieki, nie chcialo mi sie tego za bardzo sprawdzac, wiec widac jakie efekty, u mnie dzialalo  :Razz: 

----------

## OBenY

UWAGA:

Ci co maja problem z tym, ze Autostatus kasuje im opis odsylam do tego watku po wyjasnienia

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-367683.html

Przepraszam za problemy, postaram sie niedlugo je usunac.

----------

## Pan Wojtas

od jakiegoś czasu nie ściąga się http://alan.umcs.lublin.pl/%7Epinkworm/dcopexport/dcopexport-0.10.1-20050704-0.4.1-svn.tar.bz2

----------

## Belliash

 *Pan Wojtas wrote:*   

> od jakiegoś czasu nie ściąga się http://alan.umcs.lublin.pl/%7Epinkworm/dcopexport/dcopexport-0.10.1-20050704-0.4.1-svn.tar.bz2

 

Niedlugo OBenY wyda nowego patchseta, gdzie wszstkie poprawki beda pobierane z 1 miejsca  :Wink: .

Badz cierpliwy...

----------

## Pan Wojtas

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Niedlugo OBenY wyda nowego patchseta, gdzie wszstkie poprawki beda pobierane z 1 miejsca .
> 
> Badz cierpliwy...

 

tak tylko informuję - jakby ktoś nie wiedział.

ebuild działa z poprzednią wersją tego modułu (http://alan.umcs.lublin.pl/%7Epinkworm/dcopexport/dcopexport-0.9.1-20050402-0.4.0-cvs.tar.bz2)

----------

## OBenY

Oki doki, nowa wersja wydana - zmian niewiele, ale poprawiony jest blad w autoawayu, a wlasciwie ominiety, usuniety wyciek pamieci w alsa_sound, dodane nowe skrypty tcl (antyflood, lak) oraz dodany modul shellexec, wiecej info w changelogu na poczatku watku.

Enjoy!

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/kadu/ebuilds

----------

## Lord_Raven

Chyba cos jest nie tak z najnowsza wersja. Po jej skompilowaniu w oknie rozmowy nie widac tekstu. Widac jedynie tla pod wiadomosciami. Dodam ze wiadomosci w historii wyswietlalo poprawnie. Rekompilacja nie przyniosla zadnych efektow. Pomogl dopiero downgrade do wersji 0.4.1-r2.

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.4.1-r5 [0.4.1-r2] +alsa -arts +audiofile -compact_headers +crypt -debug +esd +extraicons +extras -module_amarok -module_autoaway -module_autoresponder -module_dcopexport +module_default_sms +module_desktop_docking +module_dsp_sound -module_ext_info +module_ext_sound -module_filedesc -module_imiface -module_iwait4u -module_kde_transparency +module_led_notify -module_mail -module_miastoplusa_sms -module_osdhints_notify -module_pcspeaker -module_screenshot -module_shellexec -module_speech +module_spy -module_tabs -module_voice -module_weather -module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify -nas -optflags -pheaders -script_antyflood -script_imagelink -script_lak -script_mimetex -script_split +sms_gadget -spell -tcltk -userbox_sort -xmms 9 kB [1]
```

----------

## Piecia

Ja tak miałem z poprzednią wersją, mi pomogła ponowna rekompilacja ale w 100% nie jestem pewien czy problem leżał w którejś z wtyczek.

----------

## Polin

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Ja tak miałem z poprzednią wersją, mi pomogła ponowna rekompilacja ale w 100% nie jestem pewien czy problem leżał w którejś z wtyczek.

 

Rowniez mialek tak z poprzednia wersja, ale pomogl restart kadu.

----------

## OBenY

SOA #1 - u mnie dziala :/

----------

## OBenY

Hmmm a jakies USE flags oraz wyciagi debugowe z konsoli ?

Lista zaladowanych modulow tez bylaby przydatna, moze sprobuj bez zadnego modulu (tzn bez tych, ktore nie sa potrzebne do dzialania kadu)

Czy ktos jeszcze to potwierdzi ?

----------

## Lord_Raven

Probowalem znow skompilowac nowa wersje i efekt byl identyczny. Nie poprzestałem jednak na tym, wywaliłem kilka niepotrzebnych flag i juz działa normalnie. Wywalone flagi to: esd, extraicons, extras, module_dsp_sound, module_ext_sound. Niestety nie mam tyle czasu by sprawdzac każda po kolei.

Dla scisłosci przedstawiam jeszcze moj emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 AMD Duron(tm) processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bmp bzip2 calendar cdr cli cpdflib crypt cups curl directfb divx4linux dri dvd dvdread eds emboss encode exif fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imap imlib innodb ipv6 java javascript jpeg junit libg++ libwww live mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg mysql mysqli ncurses nls nocardbus nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png ppds python quicktime readline real samba scanner sdl session slang soap spell sqlite ssl svga tcpd theora tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l vcd vhosts vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xml2 xsl xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## OBenY

Wez sprobuj znalezc w czym jest blad (tzn jaki zestaw USE powoduje blad), bo ja niestety nie moge tego powtorzyc.

W extras chyba blad nie lezy, musi byc gdzies indziej...

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> W extras chyba blad nie lezy, musi byc gdzies indziej...

 

A jednak. Sprawdzilem i blšd pojawia sie wlasnie przy fladze extras.

----------

## OBenY

Bump, nowa wersja wydana.

Pare poprawek, parde dodanych rzeczy, zaktualizowane co sie dalo.

More info w changelogu na poczatku.

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/kadu/ebuilds

----------

## yoshi314

mam taki problem - przez ciekawosc chcialem zainstalowac modul miastoplusa_sms ale wyskakuje mi ze curl jest skompilowane bez ssl. sprawdzilem i curl jest z flaga ssl z emerge'owane. wiec nie wiem o co chodzi. moze nieodpowiednia wersja? a moze musze recznie go zrobic bo moze jednak to ssl sie nie wlaczylo?

ostatnio sprawdzalem ebuild z 5 wrzesnia, ale problem mam od dawna.zaraz moze lukne na nowy.

----------

## OBenY

Yoshi: przyjrze sie temu. Mi Miasto plusa dziala elegancko.

Odezwij sie do mnie albo na gg/jabber albo sam sprobuj zdiagnozowac gdzie lezy problem.

----------

## Raku

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Hmmm a jakies USE flags oraz wyciagi debugowe z konsoli ?
> 
> Lista zaladowanych modulow tez bylaby przydatna, moze sprobuj bez zadnego modulu (tzn bez tych, ktore nie sa potrzebne do dzialania kadu)
> 
> Czy ktos jeszcze to potwierdzi ?

 

ja potwierdzam - ten sam błąd z brakiem widoczności tekstu w oknie rozmowy na kadu z 15 września.

```

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.4.1-r6 [0.4.1] +alsa -arts -audiofile -compact_headers +crypt -debug -esd +extraicons +extras +module_amarok +module_autoaway -module_autoresponder -module_contacts +module_dcopexport +module_default_sms -module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound +module_ext_info -module_ext_sound +module_filedesc -module_imiface +module_iwait4u +module_kde_transparency -module_led_notify -module_mail +module_mbox_sms* -module_miastoplusa_sms -module_osdhints_notify -module_pcspeaker -module_screenshot -module_shellexec -module_speech -module_spy +module_tabs -module_voice +module_weather +module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify -nas +optflags +pheaders -script_antyflood -script_firewall -script_imagelink -script_lak +script_mimetex +script_split +sms_gadget +spell +tcltk +userbox_sort -xmms 0 kB [1]

```

```

Portage 2.0.52-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.13-gvivid i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gvivid i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre8

dev-lang/python:     2.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -g0 -ftracer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -s -pipe -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -g0 -ftracer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -s -pipe -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -maccumulate-outgoing-args -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg candy distlocks moo prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.edu.pl ftp://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X acl acpi alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl divx4linux eds encode fam fbcon flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif hal imagemagick imlib java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libwww lirc mad mmx mng mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pcre pdflib perl pic png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell sse ssl svga sysfs tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vcd videos vorbis win32codecs xine xml2 xv xvid zlib video_cards_radeon linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET

```

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

>  błąd z brakiem widoczności tekstu w oknie rozmowy na kadu z 15 września.

 tez to mialem - wystarczylo zmienic styl Qt w kadu, czy jakos tak. w kazdym razie nie musialem mieszac w kolorach tekstu ani czynic zadnych karkolomnych sztuczek

----------

## Raku

mi pomogło usunięcie flagi extras z USE (jak to ktoś sugerował wcześniej)

Za co ta flaga jest odpowiedzialna?

----------

## DizL

Hej!!

Kiedy bedzie jakis nowy ebuild bo przestalo mi dzialac wysylanie sms do idei (zwiazku z tym ze to teraz orange raczej)??

DizL

----------

## Raku

 *DizL wrote:*   

> Kiedy bedzie jakis nowy ebuild bo przestalo mi dzialac wysylanie sms do idei (zwiazku z tym ze to teraz orange raczej)??
> 
> 

 

idea/orange obsysa, więc proponuję ją bojkotować  :Wink: 

----------

## AcidWeb

```
>>> Downloading http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/miszczu/kadu/skrypty/imageLink.tcl

--07:25:06--  http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/miszczu/kadu/skrypty/imageLink.tcl

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/imageLink.tcl'

Resolving obeny.kicks-ass.net... 81.219.224.72

Connecting to obeny.kicks-ass.net[81.219.224.72]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

07:25:06 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.
```

No coż...   :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Nie bijce, ze zaniedbalem  :Smile: 

Juz porawki sa w drodze, poprawimy co sie da, jednakze prosze by ktos kto ma problemy z owym "znikaniem tekstu" sie ze mna skontaktowal, bo ten blad mnie zastanawia i chce go rozwiazac...

----------

## yoshi314

ech znowu ten blad :/

```
>>> Configuring mbox_sms module...

libcurl must be compiled with SSL support!

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.1-r7/work/kadu/config.log

```

```
yOSHi ~ # emerge -pv curl

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.14.0  -ares +gnutls +idn* +ipv6 +ldap +ssl 0 kB 
```

jakby co - http://republika.pl/yoshi314/config.log

----------

## OBenY

BUMP, idea poprawiona, zaktualizowane co sie dalo - wiecej tradycyjnie w pierwszym poscie.

Sorka za to, ze zaspalem...

----------

## patpi

kompilowalem nowy ebuild i

```

>>> Downloading http://www.kadu.net/download/additions/kadu-theme-nuvola-16.tar.gz

--15:10:30--  http://www.kadu.net/download/additions/kadu-theme-nuvola-16.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-theme-nuvola-16.tar.gz'

Resolving www.kadu.net... 83.175.144.122

Connecting to www.kadu.net[83.175.144.122]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 119,276 [application/x-gzip]

100%[===============================================================================>] 119,276       11.79K/s    ETA 00:00

15:10:40 (13.12 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-theme-nuvola-16.tar.gz' saved [119,276/119,276]

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: files/digest-kadu-0.4.1-r6

localhost portage #        

```

```

localhost portage # emerge -av kadu

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.4.1-r7 [0.4.1-r6] +alsa +arts -audiofile +compact_headers +crypt -debug +esd +extraicons +extras -module_amarok* -module_autoaway* +module_autoresponder +module_contacts* -module_dcopexport -module_default_sms +module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound -module_ext_info -module_ext_sound* -module_filedesc* -module_imiface -module_iwait4u* -module_kde_transparency* -module_led_notify -module_mail* -module_mbox_sms -module_miastoplusa_sms +module_osdhints_notify -module_pcspeaker -module_screenshot* -module_shellexec* -module_speech -module_spy* -module_tabs* -module_voice -module_weather +module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify -nas -optflags -pheaders -script_antyflood -script_firewall -script_imagelink -script_lak -script_mimetex -script_split -sms_gadget +spell -tcltk -userbox_sort -xmms 14 kB [1]

```

zastanawia mnie to "!!! File: files/digest-kadu-0.4.1-r6"

----------

## Raku

 *patpi wrote:*   

> zastanawia mnie to "!!! File: files/digest-kadu-0.4.1-r6"

 

więc go skasuj  :Wink: 

to pozostałość po poprzednim ebuildzie, której to pozostałości nie usunąłeś kopiując nową wersję w miejsce starej

----------

## Piecia

Nie tyle co usunąć co zrobić ebuild kadu-0.4.1-r7.ebuild digest

----------

## patpi

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *patpi wrote:*   zastanawia mnie to "!!! File: files/digest-kadu-0.4.1-r6" 
> 
> to pozostałość po poprzednim ebuildzie, której to pozostałości nie usunąłeś kopiując nową wersję w miejsce starej

 

ała   :Embarassed:  no prosze. A chcialem tak hop siup rozpakowac szybko .tara i miec z glowy   :Embarassed:  ech, czlowiek uczy sie cale zycie  :Smile:   [swoja droga moglem sam to wykombinowac jak bym sie zastanowil, ale niestety]  Dzieki raku

edit:

lol, teraz mam

```

>>> Compiling contacts module [LD=,CXX=] ...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.1-r7/work/kadu/modules'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc -o contacts/contacts_dialog_moc.cpp contacts/contacts_dialog.h

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `../kadu/kadu-headers.h', needed by `contacts/contacts_dialog_moc.d'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.1-r7/work/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.1-r7/work/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.1-r7/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.1-r7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 491, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

moze to zalezy od jakiejs flagi? pokombinuje ;/ ciekawy dzien  :Smile: 

PS. Taki pytanie do Obenego. Istnieje jakis sposob na dowiedzenie sie z poziomu konsoli (emerge) co daje/robi dany modul/skrypt Kadu dostepny w Twoim ebuildzie? Bo czasami sie nie orientuje (np. nas, optflags, userbox_sort, module_filedesc, pheaders...)

----------

## OBenY

Jeszcze jedna wazna informacja - od dzis ebuild nalezy do BetaComp Team - http://betacomp.info

Co to znaczy w praktyce?

Ano to, ze wszystkie projekty zwiazane z kadu (patchpack, niektore moduly, niektore skrypty, ebuild) maja wlasna bugzille na stronie: http://www.betacomp.info/index.php?option=com_bugzilla_kadu&Itemid=34

oraz wlasne forum - http://www.betacomp.info/index.php?option=com_forum&Itemid=38&page=viewforum&f=1 , na ktorym wspieramy nasza dzialalnosc zwiazana z kadu.

Tak korzystajac z okazji, to powiem tyle, ze module_contacts nie ma prawa dzialac, bo to jest rozwojowy modul, ktory niedlugo wejdzie do ebuilda, jednakze, poki co jego kod jest rozgrzebany i nawet sie nie kompiluje  :Smile: 

Co do opisow, to w najblizszym czasie mozna sie spodziewac opisu poszczegolnych flag USE na stronie http://betacomp.info

----------

## Lord_Raven

Witam. Proba wyslania smsa do Orange, konczy sie czyms takim:

```
QPopupMenu: (in-combo) Popup has invalid menu item

QObject::connect: No such signal SmsMboxGateway::displayInfosSignal()

QObject::connect:  (sender name:   'sms_mbox_gateway')

QObject::connect:  (receiver name: 'sms_mbox_gateway')

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu [0x8112eb3]

[1] /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0xb7ef1dd3]

[2] [0xffffe420]

[3] /usr/bin/../share/kadu/modules/mbox_sms.so(_ZN14SendThreadMBox5loginEv+0xf6) [0xb6ccc8d6]

[4] /usr/bin/../share/kadu/modules/mbox_sms.so(_ZN14SendThreadMBox3runEv+0x8e) [0xb6ccd5be]

[5] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN15QThreadInstance5startEPv+0x75) [0xb79e3945]

[6] /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0xb7eec18e]

[7] /lib/libc.so.6(__clone+0x5a) [0xb768ed6a]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Unicestwiony
```

----------

## OBenY

Cos zle jest w tym module. Poczekamy az Prezu go poprawi.

Prosze zglaszac bledy na bugzille na http://betacomp.info

----------

## Lord_Raven

myslalem ze to jakis nowy blad, bo pisales na pierwszej stronie o poprawieniu tego modulu

----------

## szolek

No no no.

Ebuild jest świetny. SMS do orange idzie. Nie mam pewności jeśli idzie o mbox idea bo na swój tel sms jeszcze nie doszedł  :Sad: .

Natomiast przydała by się opcja na wszystkich pulpitach już po starcie. Może wie ktoś jak to zrobić?

----------

## joi_

w KDE PPM na belce tytułowej -> Zaawansowane -> Dodatkowe ustawienia okna -> Pulplit

----------

## szolek

No tak. Zpamiętaj>przyklejony w fluxbox.

Dzieki za podpowiedź.

----------

## OBenY

Lord_Raven - modulu - default_sms, nie mbox_sms  :Smile:  A to znaczna roznica  :Smile: 

----------

## rzezioo

obeny serwer u ciebie lezy?? bo cos ebuilda nie moge sciagnac :/

----------

## indianiec

Nie da się też ściągnąć z działu gentoo na kadu.net/wiki.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mr00wka

rowniez nie moge dostac sie do serwera obenego, ponadto wyszlo juz kadu 0.4.2 ;-)

----------

## joker

moge pomoc chwilowo,

http://bajtek.org/download/kadu-0.4.1-r7.ebuild

----------

## Maqlik

Obeny co się stało z Twoim serwem? nie można nic sciagnac.

----------

## OBenY

sorka, zapomnialem by uaktualnic dane o miejscu zalegania ebuilda

teraz lezy sobie na serwerze kadu.

http://kadu.net/~obeny

----------

## Piecia

Obeny mam pytanie a jak będzie z portage-r, ostatnio tam wylądował ebuild kadu-obeny-0.4.1-r7. Będziesz tam jeszcze zaglądał?

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> sorka, zapomnialem by uaktualnic dane o miejscu zalegania ebuilda
> 
> teraz lezy sobie na serwerze kadu.
> 
> http://kadu.net/~obeny

 

No super wreszcie działa tak jak powinno.

Kilka nieudanych prób z portage-r mnie zniechęciło już.

----------

## endel

Mam taki blad przy kompilacji z ktorym nijak nie moge sobie pordzic  :Sad: 

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.2-r2/work/kadu/kadu'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.2-r2/work/kadu/kadu'

rm -f kadu-headers.h.gch

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o kadu-headers.h.gch -c kadu-headers.h -I.. -include kadu-headers.h  -I/usr/qt/3/include  -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -fPIC   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -ftracer -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -s -ftracer -ffast-math -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -s -ggdb

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: compilation of header file requested

make[1]: *** [kadu-headers.h.gch] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.2-r2/work/kadu/kadu'

make: *** [kadu-headers] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.2-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 504, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

```

USE="alsa arts audiofile compact_headers crypt debug esd extraicons extras module_amarok module_autoaway -module_autoresponder module_contacts module_dcopexport module_default_sms module_desktop_docking module_dsp_sound module_ext_info module_ext_sound module_filedesc module_imiface module_iwait4u -module_kde_transparency module_led_notify module_mail module_mbox_sms module_miastoplusa_sms -module_osdhints_notify -module_pcspeaker module_profiles module_screenshot module_shellexec -module_speech -module_spy module_tabs -module_voice module_weather module_window_notify module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify nas optflags pheaders -script_antyflood -script_firewall -script_imagelink -script_lak -script_mimetex -script_split sms_gadget spell -tcltk userbox_sort xmms" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kadu
```

----------

## spoon212

U mnie wyskakuje cos takiego

```
kadu.cpp: In member function `void KaduSlots::onCreateConfigDialog()':

kadu.cpp:1648: error: parse error before `+' token

kadu.cpp:1650: error: request for member `exists' in `styles', which is of

   non-aggregate type `QDir ()(...)'

kadu.cpp:1651: error: request for member `mkdir' in `styles', which is of

   non-aggregate type `QDir ()(...)'

kadu.cpp:1656: error: request for member `entryList' in `styles', which is of

   non-aggregate type `QDir ()(...)'

make[2]: *** [kadu.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Czekam na niezakończone zadania....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.2-r2/work/kadu/kadu'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.2-r2/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

```

----------

## szolek

Usunąć flagę module_contacts bodajże. Powody znajdziecie w poprzednich postach tego wątku.

----------

## endel

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Usunąć flagę module_contacts bodajże. Powody znajdziecie w poprzednich postach tego wątku.

 

U mnie to nic nie dalo, sprobuje zainstalowac czystego Kadu i dodawac pokolei moduly

Edit: Pomoglo usuniecie extras, pheaders i module_contacts  :Smile:  Z kazdym osobno byl problem z kompilacja j.w.Last edited by endel on Tue Nov 08, 2005 7:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Piecia

Miałem ten sam błąd co spoon212 i pomogło wywalenie flagi extras

----------

## szolek

@Piecia: zdziwiło mnie bo ta flaga jest u mnie włączona a kadu zainstalowane.

W make.conf masz dodatkowo flagi kompilatora -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT kiedyś jedna z nich powodowała mi błedy kompilacji na niektórych programach.

----------

## Piecia

Spróbowałem przekompilować na najłagodnieszych flagach ale też nie poszło. Co dziwne załadowałem skrypty tcl ale nie ma dojścia coby je skonfigurować np. firewall. Macie pomysł jak sprawdzić co jest nie tak?

edit

Ale walnąłem babola  :Smile: , Zaktualizowałem gcc do wersji  3.4.4-r1 (z 3.3.6), poczytałem sobie wątek o flagach i zdeczka je zmodyfikowałem (teraz się zastanawiam jak współdziałają flagi gcc z make.conf i ebuild'a). Dopiero wówczas kompilacja kadu poszła. 

Zresztą i tak cała zasługa należy się OBenY'owi (jak się właściwie odmienia OBenY ?)

----------

## OBenY

Ta kompilacje wywala moja smieszna latka dodajaca mozliwosc wybierania stylu panelu informacyjnego z listy.

Docelowo miala dzialac na gcc-3.4.x wiec nie sprawdzalem na 3.3.x - moze sie temu przyjrze, choc rozwoj 0.4.x sie dawno temu zakonczyl.

A modulu contacts nie chce mi sie pisac  :Razz:  Poki co jest w ebuildzie, jako zaslepka na przyszle prace, ale niestety czasu malo i odwleka sie dokonczenie...

O'BenY sie odmienia bardzo ladnie:

M: O'BenY

D: O'Benego

C: O'Benemu

B: O'Benego

N: O'Benym

Msc: O'Benym

W: O'BenY!

BTW - to O' to tylko taka ozdoba, rownie dobrze mozna traktowac tego nicka jak zwykle Beny...

P.S. Wlasnie sie zabieram za walki z 0.5 - zobaczymy co bedzie, moze sie do czegos to juz nadaje...

EDIT:

Heh, nadal uzywac 0.5 na sensownym poziomie sie nie da - bardzo duzo bledow, wywala sie, czesc funkcji dziala zupelnie nie tak jakby sie oczekiwalo. Moduly sie nie kompiluja.

Wniosek - nadal za 0.5 sie nie biore :/

arsen_edit: polączone dwa posty.

EDIT: Sorka troche zapomnialem o prawach panujacych na tym forum - wiecej taka gafa sie nie powtorzy.

----------

## prymitive

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heh, nadal uzywac 0.5 na sensownym poziomie sie nie da - bardzo duzo bledow, wywala sie, czesc funkcji dziala zupelnie nie tak jakby sie oczekiwalo. Moduly sie nie kompiluja.
> 
> Wniosek - nadal za 0.5 sie nie biore :/
> ...

 

Co Ty Benek opowiadasz że nie działa, z Twojego postu wynika że 0.5 sie do niczego nie nadaje a to nie prawda bo go używam na codzień i jakoś problemów nie mam. Fakt że niektóre moduły sie nie kompilują, ale wystarczy wybrać odpowiedni snapshot  :Wink: 

----------

## pavvel

no ja rowniez uzywam 0.5 i nie widzie powodow zeby tak katastroficznie wypowiadac sie o tej wersji

----------

## Belliash

to napisz requesta do bugzilli na betacomp.info

----------

## patpi

 *prymitive wrote:*   

>  *OBenY wrote:*   
> 
> Heh, nadal uzywac 0.5 na sensownym poziomie sie nie da - bardzo duzo bledow, wywala sie, czesc funkcji dziala zupelnie nie tak jakby sie oczekiwalo. Moduly sie nie kompiluja.
> 
> Wniosek - nadal za 0.5 sie nie biore :/
> ...

 

Kadu Pro i screenshot sie nie kompiluja co widac tu -> http://www.kadu.net/~joi/snapshot-test/

Jest jeszcze troche bugow z konfigurowalnymi toolbarami w oknie rozmowy ale to wlasnie te toolbary sa powodem mojego uzywania 0.5-svn  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Nie chodzi moduly ktore sie nie kompiluja - po prostu ta wersja wywalila mi sie dobrych nascie razy na roznych snapshotach, a 0.4 dziala, nie wywala sie na niczym. Poki co czekam az chlopaki posprzataja po ostatnich poprawkach.

Nie chodzilo mi o to, ze 0.5 jest beznadziejne, bo przed nim sa swietne perspektywy i zapewne bedzie to kolejny krok milowy, lecz  stadium w jakim sie znajduje wyklucza je z uzytku codziennego. Ja sobie problemow szukac nie zamierzam  :Smile: 

Poki co spodziewajcie sie poprawionego 0.4.2-r3 na dniach  :Razz: 

EDIT:

Nie ma co dumac:

http://kadu.net/~obeny/ebuilds/kadu-0.4.2-r3.tar.bz2

poprawione jakies tam moduly, sam nie wiem co, bo sie zbieralo dosc dlugo, ale wiele tego nie ma.

Aktualizacja zalecana dla tych co lubia composite - nie powinno wywalac iksow...

----------

## OBenY

Bump.

kadu-0.4.2-r4 wydane.

http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/ebuilds/kadu-0.4.2-r4.tar.bz2

Szczegoly na poczatku watku.

----------

## pwe

co do wywalanie Xorg'a przez kadu zagdza sie, nawet z tym z portage. trzeba przezroczystość wyłączyć

----------

## Raku

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Szczegoly na poczatku watku.

 

już raz o to prosiłem, ale powtórzę prośbę: mógłbyś odwrócić kolejność wpisów w changelogu z początku wątku (tak, żeby najświeższe wpisy były na początku)?

zaoszczędzi to nam wszystkim starcia rolek w myszkach przy przewijaniu   :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Pwe: Skontaktuj sie ze mna na gg, jabberze, icq, czymkolwiek - pomozesz w testach, co ?

Raku: Dobra, zalatwione - watek przerobiony, wywalilem stare wpisy. Teraz mam nadzieje jest przejrzysciej i lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

dzięki OBenY. Myślę, że ta zmiana przysłuży się wszystkim, nie tylko mnie   :Cool: 

----------

## pwe

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Pwe: Skontaktuj sie ze mna na gg, jabberze, icq, czymkolwiek - pomozesz w testach, co ?

 

ok wieczorkiem moge sie odezwać   :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Bump, nowa wersja.

----------

## OBenY

Bump, wydana wersja 0.4.2-r6, ktora jest chyba ostatnia z serii 0.4, ale tak na serio serio, nie tak jak wczesniej to zapowiadalem.

Poniewaz prace nad PowerKadu ruszaja pelna para, to znaczy, ze brak modulu tcl_scripting dla 0.5 juz nie bedzie tak bolesny.

Pierwsza wersja testowa powinna sie pojawic jeszcze dzis albo w ciagu kilku najblizszych dni.

----------

## waltharius

A ja mam taki problemik:

```
USE="compact_headers -esd extras module_amarok module_contacts module_desktop_docking module_ext_info module_imiface module_iwait4u module_mail module_osdhints_notify module_profiles module_screenshot module_shellexec module_spy module_tabs module_x11_docking module_xosd_notify optflags script_firewall script_imagelink script_lak userbox_soft" get kadu

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.2-r4 to /

>>> Downloading http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/miszczu/kadu/skrypty/LAK.tcl

--22:35:50--  http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/miszczu/kadu/skrypty/LAK.tcl

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/LAK.tcl'

Resolving obeny.kicks-ass.net... 81.219.218.9

Connecting to obeny.kicks-ass.net|81.219.218.9|:80... failed: Connection refused.

!!! Couldn't download LAK.tcl. Aborting.

```

Jak widać niektóre dodatki nie chcą się ściągnąć. Miałem gołe kadu i oto moduły które się pobrały:

```

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.4.2-r4 [0.4.2] +alsa +arts +audiofile +compact_headers* +crypt -debug -esd* +extraicons +extras* +module_amarok* -module_autoaway -module_autoresponder +module_contacts* -module_dcopexport -module_default_sms +module_desktop_docking* -module_dsp_sound +module_ext_info* -module_ext_sound -module_filedesc +module_imiface* +module_iwait4u* -module_kde_transparency -module_led_notify +module_mail* -module_mbox_sms -module_miastoplusa_sms +module_osdhints_notify* -module_pcspeaker +module_profiles* +module_screenshot* +module_shellexec* -module_speech +module_spy* +module_tabs* -module_voice -module_weather -module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking* +module_xosd_notify* +nas +optflags* +pheaders -script_antyflood +script_firewall* +script_imagelink* +script_lak* -script_mimetex -script_split -sms_gadget +spell +tcltk -userbox_sort -xmms 194 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 194 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

Czy to jakieś problemy z serwerem na którym są moduły czy to mój wewnętrzny problem? Sorki jeśli to jest dla kogoś oczywiste, ale ja po raz pierwszy ściągam to kadu i nie wiem czy to wina serwera czy coś u mnie źle ustawiłem.

Pozdrawiam

EDIT:

Wywalilem LAKa i coś tam jeszcze z flag i teraz mam taki komunkat:

```
USE="compact_headers -esd extras module_amarok module_contacts module_desktop_docking module_ext_info module_imiface module_iwait4u module_mail module_osdhints_notify module_screenshot module_spy module_tabs module_x11_docking optflags script_firewall script_imagelink userbox_soft" get kadu

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.2-r4 to /

>>> Downloading http://kadu.net/~obeny/patchpack/kadu-patches-0.4.2-3.tar.bz2

--23:09:02--  http://kadu.net/~obeny/patchpack/kadu-patches-0.4.2-3.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kadu-patches-0.4.2-3.tar.bz2'

Resolving kadu.net... 83.175.144.122

Connecting to kadu.net|83.175.144.122|:80... failed: Connection refused.

!!! Couldn't download kadu-patches-0.4.2-3.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

Ale te kadu-patches to juz nie wiem gdzie szukac?

Co źle robię?

----------

## Bako

```
>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.2-r7 to /

>>> Downloading http://kadu.net/~obeny/inne/gg7.tar.bz2

--23:17:01--  http://kadu.net/~obeny/inne/gg7.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gg7.tar.bz2'

Resolving kadu.net... 83.175.144.122

Connecting to kadu.net|83.175.144.122|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 503 Service Unavailable

23:17:01 ERROR 503: Service Unavailable.

!!! Couldn't download gg7.tar.bz2. Aborting.
```

pewnie jak przelezy do jutra to sie samo naprawi  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Pewnie chwilowo nie zyje/nie zyl serwer kadu, na ktorym sa stosowne pliki :/

----------

## waltharius

Chyba nadal nie żyje  :Sad: 

EDIT:

No dobra. Poszło. LAKa nie chciał pobrać. Był problem jeszcze z makefile:

```
Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.
```

ale

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/kadu-0.4.2-r4.ebuild digest

```

 rozwiązało problem.

Niestey teraz mam:

```

>>> Configuring xosd_notify module...

MODULE_LIBS:           xosd

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /usr/lib /usr/X11R6/lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:       xosd.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/include /usr/X11R6/include

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -ftracer -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -s -ftracer -ffast-math -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -s -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:         -lpthread

MODULE_TOOLS:          gtk-config

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

TOOL_DIRS2=`echo $TOOL_DIRS | sed -e "s/\//\\\\\\\\\//g"`

sed -e "s/gtk-config/$TOOL_DIRS2\/gtk-config/g" <./modules/xosd_notify/gtkfontdialog/Makefile.in >./modules/xosd_notify/gtkfontdialog/Makefile

echo -e "#include <xosd.h>\nint main(){xosd_create(1);return 0;}\n" > xosdtest.c

ret=`gcc $MODULE_CXXFLAGS xosdtest.c $MODULE_LDFLAGS -o xosdtest 2>/dev/null >/dev/null && echo 1`

rm -f xosdtest xosdtest.c

if [ "$ret" != "1" ]; then

        echo "your libxosd headears are too OLD, get libxosd >= 2.2 "

        exit 1

fi

checking if libxosd is in system directories... yes

checking if xosd.h header is in system directories... yes

checking if gtk-config tool is available... found in /usr/bin

Additional module configuration command successed.

checking modules dependencies... failed

configure: error: Module imiface selected as shared. It depends on dcopexport, however dcopexport was not selected at all!
```

Jak się pozbędnę tego modułu, żeby zobaczyć czy dalej pójdzie to wywala, że mam dcopxport złe czy coś w tym rodzaju. Szukałem na forum ale nie bardzo wiem w jakim pakiecie znajduje się libxosd i pojęcia nie mam co zrobić z dcopexport   :Confused:  Może mnie ktoś nakierować?

```
>>> Configuring x11_docking module...

MODULE_LIBS:           X11

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /usr/X11R6/lib /usr/lib /usr/local/X11R6/lib /usr/X11R6/lib64

MODULE_INCLUDES:       X11/Xlib.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/X11R6/include /usr/include /usr/local/include

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -ftracer -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -s -ftracer -ffast-math -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -s -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:

MODULE_TOOLS:

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

checking if libX11 is in system directories... yes

checking if X11/Xlib.h header is in system directories... yes

checking modules dependencies... failed

configure: error: Module imiface selected as shared. It depends on dcopexport, however dcopexport was not selected at all!

```

Jak rozumiem mam coś z x-ami nie tak   :Shocked: 

Będę wdzięczny za każdą pomoc   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## waltharius

Sorry za upierdliwość ale naprawdę nie mogę znależć rozwiązania mojego problemu. Ma ktoś może na te błędy jakąś radę?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

```
configure: error: Module imiface selected as shared. It depends on dcopexport, however dcopexport was not selected at all!
```

----------

## waltharius

Ok tylko, że ja nie wiem gdzie to całe dcopexport zaznaczyć. Po prostu nie wiem jak to ugryźć  :Sad: 

----------

## Piecia

Mam takie pytanko, czy u kogoś się zdarzyło że przy wyświetlaniu obrazków w okienku rozmowy lub przy wysyłaniu smsu do idei(już orange) w momencie gdy miał się wyświetlić obrazek komputer zawieszał się?

Reaguje tylko reset i przycisk power.

----------

## joi_

czy aby na pewno komputer zawiesza się? może tylko iksy zawisają i wystarczy je zabić przy pomocy ctrl-alt-backspace albo pkill kadu z konsoli (po ctrl-alt-f1 i zalogowaniu)?

(identyczny błąd zgłosił użytkownik ubuntu: http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6459)

----------

## Raku

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Ok tylko, że ja nie wiem gdzie to całe dcopexport zaznaczyć. Po prostu nie wiem jak to ugryźć 

 

```
USE="module_dcopexport"
```

 nie działa?

----------

## waltharius

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   Ok tylko, że ja nie wiem gdzie to całe dcopexport zaznaczyć. Po prostu nie wiem jak to ugryźć  
> 
> ```
> USE="module_dcopexport"
> ```
> ...

 

Ech jak to mówią ślepemu okulary  :Razz:  Dzięki wielkie po prostu przeoczałem ten moduł do kadu we flagach i nijak nie mogłem dojść o co chodzi   :Embarassed: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

Wydam lada dzien 0.4.3 i sam wracam z 0.5 do 0.4.x, bo znow sie na nim przejechalem  :Razz: 

----------

## Piecia

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> czy aby na pewno komputer zawiesza się?

 

Jak to żem napisał komputer reaguje tylko na reset i power. Lubię wiarę ludzi w moje słowa  :Smile: 

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (identyczny błąd zgłosił użytkownik ubuntu: http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6459)

 

Chyba to samo, trudno powiedzieć bo mu ctrl nie działa na klawiaturze.

U mnie kadu uruchomione z lini poleceń, w momencie "zamiaru" wyśietlenia obrazki nic nie wypisuje na ekran. Hmm może strace'm potraktować ale przekopywanie się przez ten natłok informacji nie wiem czy na wiele mi się zda. 

Qt mam u siebie z flagą gif. Obrazki ze skryptu wywoływane przez ctrl+e są wyświetlane i przesyłane(są to gif'y). Może to wina że to był przesyłany inny niż gif. Będę musiał poeksperymentować.

----------

## Piecia

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> czy aby na pewno komputer zawiesza się?

 

Jak to żem napisał komputer reaguje tylko na reset i power. Lubię wiarę ludzi w moje słowa  :Smile: 

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (identyczny błąd zgłosił użytkownik ubuntu: http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6459)

 

Chyba to samo, trudno powiedzieć bo mu ctrl nie działa na klawiaturze.

U mnie kadu uruchomione z lini poleceń, w momencie "zamiaru" wyświetlenia obrazka nic nie wypisuje na ekran. Hmm może strace'm potraktować ale przekopywanie się przez ten natłok informacji nie wiem czy na wiele mi się zda. 

Qt mam u siebie z flagą gif. Obrazki ze skryptu wywoływane przez ctrl+e są wyświetlane i przesyłane(są to gif'y). Może to wina że to był przesyłany inny niż gif. Będę musiał poeksperymentować.

qt-3.3.4-r8 kadu-0.4.2-r7

----------

## joi_

 *Piecia wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   czy aby na pewno komputer zawiesza się? 
> 
> Jak to żem napisał komputer reaguje tylko na reset i power. Lubię wiarę ludzi w moje słowa 

 

niestety czasem trzeba takie pytania zadawać... a zegarek z kde/gnome działa?

 *Piecia wrote:*   

>  *joi_ wrote:*   
> 
> (identyczny błąd zgłosił użytkownik ubuntu: http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6459) 
> 
> Chyba to samo, trudno powiedzieć bo mu ctrl nie działa na klawiaturze.
> ...

 

jak dla mnie to wszystko wygląda na jakiś bug w X.org lub gdzieś w okolicach, a nie w Kadu, ale może do czegoś dojdziemy...

po pierwsze zajrzyj w logi systemu i zobacz czy nie ma tam czegoś ciekawego (jakiś oops, kernel panic, czy coś podobnego)

jeżeli możesz, to skompiluj Kadu z debugiem i uruchom je z konsoli wcześniej ustawiając zmienną DEBUG_MASK na -1

po tej zwieszce zapisz ostatnich kilka linii (im więcej tym lepiej) i wklej je tutaj, bądź załóż wątek na forum Kadu (tam więcej osób będzie mogło się tym zająć)

napisz jakich flag używasz (zarówno CXXFLAGS/LDFLAGS jak i USE), spróbuj ze zwykłym Kadu z portage, sprawdź czy to samo dzieje się przy rejestracji nowego konta (tam też jest token do przepisania), pokombinuj...

dopisane: i jeszcze coś, jaką masz dokładnie wersję X.org? (wydania gentoo (-rX) też mnie interesują)

jaką kartę graficzną posiadasz i czy używasz akceleracji?

----------

## OBenY

Dobra wiadomosc dla tych co uzywaja Kadu i lubuja sie we wszelkakich "eyecandies" - composite zostal opanowany, nie wywala kadu  :Smile: 

Przepis podany na poczatku watku.

----------

## n0rbi666

OBenY - hihi ebuilda jeszcze nie ma  :Smile:  ale nie po to pisze  :Smile: 

Bawiłeś się może gcc 4.1-beta tym najnowszym (To chyba jest z 2 grudnia) ? 

bo na gcc 4.0.2 wszystko bez problemu się kompiluje, i bez problemu działa

natomiast na gcc4.1 - wywala się na modulach sms-mbox, sms-miastopusa i tcl-scripting (niestety wywaliłem ta betę, i wróciłem do 4.0.2, więc błędów nie wkleję - ale jak Cię to interesuje, mogę wkleić tutaj błędy, jakie wywala)

Pozdro i dobra robota  :Smile: 

--add--

a jednak znalazłem ebuilda  :Smile: 

i nie wiem czy to wina gcc4.0.2, czy może nowego API kadu, ale tcl_scripting się wywala :

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o tcl_scripting/events.o -c -fPIC tcl_scripting/events.cpp -include kadu-headers.h -I.. -I../kadu  -I/usr/qt/3/include   -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -s -ftracer -ffast-math -ftracer -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -s -ftracer -ffast-math -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -s -s  -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -s -ftracer -ffast-math -ftracer -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -s -ftracer -ffast-math -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -s -s

tcl_scripting/commands.cpp:2793:38: warning: trigraph ??- ignored, use -trigraphs to enable

tcl_scripting/commands.cpp: In function 'int Tcl_CmdMsg(void*, Tcl_Interp*, int, const char**)':

tcl_scripting/commands.cpp:2980: error: invalid initialization of reference of type 'unsigned int&' from expression of type 'int'

./misc.h:213: error: in passing argument 2 of 'QString unformatGGMessage(const QString&, unsigned int&, void*&)'

make[3]: *** [tcl_scripting/commands.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3-r1/work/kadu/modules'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3-r1/work/kadu/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3-r1/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## OBenY

No tak, jak zawsze  :Razz:  Pierw pisze posta a potem poprawiam i paczkuje ebuilda  :Razz: 

N0rbi666: jak beta, to beta  :Smile:  nie musi dzialac, poczekamy na stabla, to wtedy chlopaki od Kadu albo modulow sie pewnie tym zajma  :Smile:  a jak nie, to ja sie tym zajme, ale ja tu tylko sprzatam  :Razz: 

----------

## Piecia

@joi_

Zkompilowałem kadu z opcją debug i zacząłem testować, jak na upartego system nie chciał się zawiesić, ale na szczęście niezawodny okazał się token z idei.

Końcówka tego co kadu wyrzuca na ekran:

```
KK <default_sms/default_sms.cpp:95>     SMS Orange Token: 294c40b4-0552-42e3-a079-8d9028dc9c3c

KK <default_sms/default_sms.cpp:96>     SMS Orange Picture: rotate_token.aspx?token=294c40b4-0552-42e3-a079-8d9028dc9c3c

KK <misc.cpp:1539>      void HttpClient::onConnected()

KK <misc.cpp:1579>      HttpClient: Sending query:

GET /rotate_token.aspx?token=294c40b4-0552-42e3-a079-8d9028dc9c3c HTTP/1.1

Host: sms.orange.pl

User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.4) Gecko/20030617

Referer: /Default.aspx?id=A2B6173D-CF1A-4c38-B7A7-E3144D43D70C

KK <misc.cpp:1586>      void HttpClient::onReadyRead()

KK <misc.cpp:1588>      HttpClient: Data Block Retreived: 1535 bytes

KK <misc.cpp:1602>      HttpClient: Trying to parse header

KK <misc.cpp:1609>      HttpClient: Http header found:

HTTP/1.0 200 OK

Date: Tue, 06 Dec 2005 18:48:47 GMT

Server: Microsoft-IIS/6.0

X-Powered-By: ASP.NET

X-Engine: ApplanBox

X-AspNet-Version: 1.1.4322

Cache-Control: private

Expires: Tue, 06 Dec 2005 18:47:47 GMT

Content-Type: image/gif

Content-Length: 4535

X-Cache: MISS from btk.net.pl

X-Cache-Lookup: MISS from btk.net.pl:3128

Connection: close

GIF89a^L^AP

KK <misc.cpp:1620>      HttpClient: StatusCode: 200

KK <misc.cpp:1655>      HttpClient: Content-Length: 4535 bytes

KK <misc.cpp:1673>      HttpClient: Header parsed and cutted off from data

KK <misc.cpp:1674>      HttpClient: Header size: 377 bytes

KK <misc.cpp:1675>      HttpClient: New data block size: 1158 bytes

KK <misc.cpp:1586>      void HttpClient::onReadyRead()

KK <misc.cpp:1588>      HttpClient: Data Block Retreived: 1448 bytes

KK <misc.cpp:1586>      void HttpClient::onReadyRead()

KK <misc.cpp:1588>      HttpClient: Data Block Retreived: 1929 bytes

KK <misc.cpp:1689>      HttpClient: All Data Retreived: 4535 bytes

KK <default_sms/default_sms.cpp:79>     virtual void SmsOrangeGateway::httpFinished()

KK <default_sms/default_sms.cpp:102>    SMS Orange Picture Loaded: 4535 bytes

KK <sms/sms.cpp:116>    SmsImageDialog::SmsImageDialog(QDialog*, const QByteArray&)

```

hmm, jak dla mnie podejrzanie to nie wygląda.

Kadu use flags

```
-alsa -arts -audiofile +compact_headers +crypt -debug +esd -extraicons +extras -module_amarok +module_autoaway -module_autoresponder -module_dcopexport +module_default_sms +module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound -module_ext_info -module_ext_sound -module_filedesc -module_imiface -module_iwait4u -module_kde_transparency -module_led_notify -module_mail -module_mbox_sms -module_miastoplusa_sms -module_osdhints_notify +module_pcspeaker -module_profiles +module_screenshot -module_shellexec -module_speech -module_spy +module_tabs -module_voice -module_weather -module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify -nas +optflags +pheaders +script_antyflood +script_firewall +script_imagelink +script_lak +script_mimetex +script_split +sms_gadget +spell +tcltk -userbox_sort -xmms
```

X'y

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 

Zegarek na fluxboxie zamiera całkowicie.

Karta GeForce 2MX na sterownikach nvidi 1.0.7676-r1. Zaraz sprawdzę może to modół drm. Ale muszę zakończyć ten post. Choć może u mnie wina przejście z gcc 3.3.6 na 3.4.4-r1. Niektóre programy "naruszają ochronę pamięci" pomimo ponownego skompilowania.

----------

## n0rbi666

ObenY - ale gcc 4.0.2 już beta nie jest  :Wink:  nawet się zdziwiłem, jak zobaczyłem gcc 4.0 w pracowni u mnie na uczelni  :Smile:  (fedora)

i w dodatki 0.4.2-r7 na gcc 4.0.2 się kompilowało bez żadnych zająknięć ...

--add--

<ściana> mój błąd .... nie było ebuilda w katalogu ebuilds. więc zaglądnąłęm do katalogu inne - tam był piękny ebuildzik  :Smile:  pobrałem go, i z nigeo próbowałem korzystać ....

ale cały czas ten tcl_scripting się sypał, już o mało sam go nie poprawiłem, jak doszedłem w końcu do tego, że jest nowsza wersja tego sktyptu :> a ja używałrm starej:> stąd te błędy ...

wszystko ok, nawet na gcc 4.0.2  :Smile:  polecam  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

A ja chciałbym wystąpić z taką malutką propozycją. Zamiast mieć milion flag USE typu: 

```
module_nazwa_modułu
```

, może warto byłoby zrobić osobne ebuildy dla każdego modułu? W końcu po co mam przekompilowywać Kadu tylko po to, żeby sobie dodać jakiś modulik? Myślę, że by to znacząco uprościło sprawę i ilość flag do spamiętania i wpisania. Jestem za tym, żeby jedyne rzeczy, których włączenie wymaga użycia flagi to były sprawy łatek (głownie mam na myśli flagę extras ale też parę innych).

A i tak w ogóle (bo nie wiem czy była okazja po temu wcześniej) dzięki za pracę, którą wkładasz w tego ebuilda (i w parę modułów/skryptów z tego co wiem). Życzę też szybkiego przekompilowania systemu przez GCC4 (z tego powodu piszę tutaj a nie męczę Cię na IM).

Pozdrawiam i liczę na kontynuowanie owocnej pracy.

----------

## OBenY

modularyzacji w wersji 0.4.x sie nie doczekasz, ale 0.5 byc moze  :Razz:  Kiedys sie nosilem z takim zamiarem, jak ktos jeszcze potwierdzi, ze chce takie cos, to sie zrobi  :Smile:  Btw jest problem, nie moge za CIEZKA CHOLERE zainstalowac Gentoo, ciagle cos sie wywala w czasie kompilacji :/ Poza tym mam mase pracy i nie bardzo kiedy mam czas na sadzanie systemu, praktycznie nie siedze przy komputerze :/

----------

## Gabrys

Dlaczego się nie doczekam modularyzacji? Wydaje mi się, że ręcznie nie ma problemu, żeby doinstalować dokładnie jeden moduł: http://www.kadu.net/wiki/index.php/Dokumentacja:Instalacja#Jak_To_Zrobi.C4.87_-_instalacja_dodatkowych_modu.C5.82.C3.B3w

Nie wiem dokładnie o co chodzi w tym fragmencie, że wszystkie inne moduły zostaną usunięte przy instalacji, ale wydaje mi się, że chodzi o wcześniejszą instalację z RPMa. W każdym razie, powinno być możliwe doinstalowanie modułów. Czy się mylę? A może emerge usuwa źródła kadu po zainstalowaniu (na to dotąd nie wpadłem) i nie jest możliwa kompilacja modułów?

----------

## OBenY

Poki co, update do 0.4.3-r2

Pare poprawek szybkosci i poprawki w oknie chata ukradzione z Kadu-0.5 svn  :Smile: 

http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/ebuilds/

----------

## Gabrys

Ja poproszę o dodanie o ebuilda modułu exec_notify (ostatnio skrobnięty przez joia).

----------

## Polin

Dwie sprawy:

1. Struktura katalogow na serwerze kadu.net sie zmienila i snapshoty leza troche glebiej zakopane, ebuild tego nie wie.

2. userbox_sort znow wylecialo z flag?  :Neutral: 

----------

## OBenY

Polin:

Fakt, poprawie na dniach + jeszcze jeden maly ficzer (backport z 0.5 tylko poczekamy az Joi go skrobnie, bo nie chce mi sie dublowac pracy  :Razz: )

Hmm u mnie jest (uzywam portage 2.0.54), chyba ze 2.1_pre ma jakies zboczenia... (oczywiscie zakladam, ze masz 2.1)

Dla potwierdzenia:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3-r2  +alsa -arts -audiofile -compact_headers +crypt -debug -esd +extraicons +extras -module_amarok +module_autoaway +module_autoresponder +module_dcopexport +module_default_sms -module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound +module_ext_info -module_ext_sound -module_filedesc -module_imiface +module_iwait4u -module_kde_transparency -module_led_notify -module_mail -module_mbox_sms +module_miastoplusa_sms +module_osdhints_notify -module_pcspeaker -module_profiles +module_screenshot +module_shellexec -module_speech +module_spy -module_tabs -module_voice -module_weather -module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify -nas +optflags +pheaders +script_antyflood +script_firewall +script_imagelink -script_lak +script_mimetex +script_split +sms_gadget +spell +tcltk +userbox_sort -xmms 0 kB [1]
```

Gabrys:

e a sportujesz go na 0.4 ? Wiesz, poki co do 0.5 sie nie przymierzam, ono ciagle nie nadaje sie (IMHO) do uzytku, (mam nadzieje, ze Devi nie zywia za to urazy), wywala sie i ogolnie jest troche za bardzo nieprzewidywalne dla mnie. Acz jak bardzo chcecie, to sie zrobi aktualizacje tego co jest w paczce z 0.4.3, bo ponad miesiac juz ma, a od tego czasu sie nazmienialo...

----------

## Polin

Fakt, w kadu-0.4.3-r2 userbox_sort jest.  :Smile: 

W kadu-0.5.0_pre20051127 nie ma. A ze u mnie kadu ma ~x86 to sie zainstalowalo 0.5.0~~  :Smile: 

Prawde powiedziawszy, poza brakiem userbox_sort nie mam zadnych zastrzezen do tej wersji.  :Smile: 

Coz... to poczekam na nowsza wersje i ewentualnie zrobie downgrade.  :Smile: 

Portage-2.0.53 (x86  :Smile: ) USE jak ponizej:

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20051127  +alsa -arts -audiofile +crypt -debug -esd -extraicons +extras +module_amarok +module_autoaway +module_autoresponder -module_dcopexport +module_default_sms -module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound -module_ext_info -module_ext_sound -module_filedesc -module_firewall +module_led_notify -module_mail +module_miastoplusa_sms -module_osdhints_notify -module_pcspeaker -module_powerkadu -module_profiles -module_screenshot -module_shellexec -module_speech +module_spy -module_tabs -module_voice -module_weather -module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify -nas +optflags -pheaders -spell -xmms

```

----------

## Raku

 *Polin wrote:*   

> . A ze u mnie kadu ma ~x86 to sie zainstalowalo 0.5.0~~ 
> 
> 

 

coś nakręciłeś, bo 0.5.0_pre jest twardo maskowane i samo ~x86 nie instaluje go (wiem, bo mam cały system na ~x86)

----------

## Polin

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> coś nakręciłeś, bo 0.5.0_pre jest twardo maskowane i samo ~x86 nie instaluje go (wiem, bo mam cały system na ~x86)

 

A faktycznie. Zapomnialem, ze kadu dopisalem tez do package.unmask.  :Smile:  Moj blad.  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

Wlasnie zauwazyle, ze moje kadu nigdzie nie wyswietla pogrubionej czcionki, ani w oknie wpisawania wiadomosci, ani w oknie rozmowy, na liscie kontaktow, ani w panelu informacyjnym. Z kursywa i podkresleniem nie ma problemow.

Ktos spotkal sie z czyms takim? Bo moze problem lezy w ktoryms z dodatkow dodawanym przez OBenY'ego?

----------

## Belliash

Wszystko dziala OK:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3-r2  +alsa -arts -audiofile +compact_headers +crypt -debug -esd +extraicons +extras -module_amarok +module_autoaway +module_autoresponder +module_dcopexport +module_default_sms -module_desktop_docking -module_dsp_sound -module_ext_info -module_ext_sound -module_filedesc -module_imiface +module_iwait4u -module_kde_transparency -module_led_notify -module_mail +module_mbox_sms +module_miastoplusa_sms -module_osdhints_notify -module_pcspeaker -module_profiles +module_screenshot +module_shellexec -module_speech +module_spy -module_tabs -module_voice -module_weather -module_window_notify -module_wmaker_docking +module_x11_docking -module_xosd_notify -nas +optflags +pheaders +script_antyflood +script_firewall +script_imagelink -script_lak -script_mimetex +script_split +sms_gadget +spell +tcltk -userbox_sort -xmms 3 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 3 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

Nigdy zadnych problemow z kadu nie mialem.

..::Milu Edit:

A o znacznikach code to kto bedzie pamietal?? 

----------

## OBenY

Hm a wywal extras z USE i wtedy probuj, acz raczej moje dodatki radosne raczej nie wplywaja jakos na "grubosc" czcionki, wiec problem musi lezec gdzie indziej...

----------

## OBenY

Bump, jakies tam kosmetyczne zmiany, poprawki bledow, dodane wciskiwalno-wyciskiwalne guziki dostepnosci itp...

----------

## heavymetal

Witam!

Jest problem, który jest związany z flagą pheaders. Używam gcc w wersji 4.0.3-20060119 i przy włączonej tej fladze cała kompilacja na samym końcu (tam gdzie chyba jest linkowanie już całego gui) się wypierdziela. Oczywizda robiłem kompilacje bez ustawień dodatkowych  w CXX- i CFLAGS, jak również przy wyłączonej LD_FLAGS, i zawsze się "wywalało" w jednym miejscu. To tak tylko gwoli informacji  :Smile:  - po wyłączeniu tej flagi, kompilacja doszła do końca.

Pozdrawiam

heavymetal

----------

## OBenY

to bury do devow Kadu  :Smile: 

Przekaze, tak czy siak  :Razz: 

----------

## heavymetal

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> to bury do devow Kadu 
> 
> Przekaze, tak czy siak 

 

OBenY, ja do ciebie pretensji ni mom  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

Wiem, ze pisalem to juz 100 razy, ale sprawe ebuilda dla wersji 0.4.x uwazam za zamknieta, biore sie za 0.5 na powazne (tzn jak beda jakies bugfiksowe releasy, to wydam 0.4.x) ale tak to teraz mainline stalo sie 0.5.

Co w zwiazku z tym ?

Ano tyle, ze pakiet pociety bedzie na moduly (a'la modularne iksy) prawie wszystkie moduly, ikonki, dodatki wydzielone zostana do osobnych pakietow. Bedzie mozna dokompilowywac moduly, co nie bedzie wymagalo rekompilacji Kadulca.

0.5 jest na tyle stabilne, ze da sie go juz w miare uzywac...

Pierwsze wydanie powinno byc na dniach, moze nawet dzis wieczorem :> Tylko sie uporam z paroma klopotami.

Nowa wersja bedzie skrajnie rozwojowa, wiec prosze byscie byli wyrozumiali, bo zupelnie od poczatku bedzie przepisana paczucha... Jednakze zachecam do testow, bo im szybciej beda bugreporty, tym szybciej usuniemy bledy.

EDIT: Zainteresowanych zapraszam tu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429971.html

----------

## OBenY

Przeprowadzka, teraz ebuildy zyja sobie tu: tzn na kadu.net nadal sa, ale najnowsze sie beda pojawiac pod nowym (nie tak znowu bardzo) adresem:

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/index.php5?id=Kadu&isub=01_projects

Dziekuje za uwage.

----------

## MiKom

Hmm, ta strona nie działa a niedawno wyszła wersja 0.5.0-rc1

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *MiKom wrote:*   

> Hmm, ta strona nie działa a niedawno wyszła wersja 0.5.0-rc1

 

nie działa bo Obeny zarzucił kadu  :Wink:  a 0.5.0-rc1 możesz sobie manulanie skompilować do /opt  :Wink:  tylko trzeba tabs sciagnac z forum kadu i zahashowac ten moduł w konfigu bo sie nie kompiluje z downloadu :d

----------

